#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-01
<phillw> tsimonq2: ping
<phillw> wxl: ping
<tsimonq2> phillw: what do you require?
<phillw> tsimonq2: I've got mini-iso to the tasksel stage of selecting what would I like to install.... I have lots of options, is it lubuntu-desktop that you need testing?
<tsimonq2> phillw: yes
<phillw> running tasksel
<teward> phillw: link to mini?
 * teward is bored and needs something to do :)
<phillw> check the bug :P
<teward> E: No Scrollback, IRCing from phone
<teward> :P
<phillw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/
<teward> thank you
<phillw> teward: you and cdimage must kiss an make up!
<teward> it's behaving now
<teward> i think it was the fact my firewall was blowing up
 * teward had to reinstall pfSense on his border firewall, then restore VLANs and rulesets
<phillw> teward: well, this should either give a nightmare or squish bugs. I've asked the initial tasksel screen to install lubuntu-desktop
<teward> heh
<phillw> teward: as you recall, before, we didn't see the whole list. Now I do.
<teward> phillw: i read something about a deps issue though?
<teward> i.e. lubuntu-desktop metapackage being broken
<phillw> teward: yeah, tsimonq2 said it appeared broken, but he did not have a reproducable system for me to follow. So I've used the tried and tested https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall as the test case.... Been running for longer than he's been out of short pants :P
<phillw> 1266 files to down load :)
<teward> bleh the one thing i hate about the installers, it does NOT set up autoconfiguration of networking for all network interfaces
<teward> so i have to configure secondary interfaces manually >.<
<phillw> i have that with fedora before I use RDO cloud script... bloody PITA
<teward> i have the harder task - i have to reinstall Server on the QA testing VMs I have.  Then take a snapshot
<teward> so i can keep everything easily restorable to "good" heh
<tsimonq2> phillw: dud I just had a minimal install then sudo apt -y install lubuntu-desktop
<tsimonq2> that. is. all.
<tsimonq2> *dude
<phillw> teward: well, I had a fall out with core image, expanded it to my ISO directory.. mv'd my ISO's to a tmp area and then fcuk'd up the mv and my ISO directory now looks like...
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~/Desktop/ISOs$ ls -l
<phillw> total 41984
<phillw> -rw-rw-r-- 1 libvirt-qemu kvm 42991616 Jan 21 15:08 mini.iso
<teward> then in theory i should be able to replicate by loading my 32bit Server install, `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade`, then attempt to install
<teward> phillw: kablooey :p
<phillw> Still, it has cleared a shit load of space of the HDD
<phillw> tsimonq2: that is NOT the test case.... But, i will hold my tongue to see if my instructions fail.
<teward> slow wifi is slow
<tsimonq2> just to make everyone aware, I will be working on bug 1185953 tomorrow, it was tagged with lubuntu so I wanted to inform here
<ubot93> bug 1185953 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Gdebi" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185953
<tsimonq2> phillw: well let's see
<teward> i'll have to grab my LAN connection and bridge it i think
<phillw> teward: I'm lucky, I'm about 10 foot away from the WiFi link... I also do have a couple of extended ethernet cables if needed ... my longest is 33 foot.
<phillw> or, as you yanks call 10 meters .. 11 yards (P.S. so do we in UK)
<teward> i'm on the other side of a wall from my wifi, and that's full strength, but it's metered to not go over 20 Mbps
<teward> because i have other segments of my network that take more bandwidth
<teward> the LAN-connected machines get the most bandwidth
<phillw> I'm on home, so 10mb/s is good. Before they got here with the cable, we got about 750 kb/s .... :D
<teward> much much faster heh
<teward> phillw: indeed, i have a 150Mbps download speed though so ratelimited wifi doesn't help :p
<teward> esp. when the fiancee i netflix-ing at the same time
<phillw> teward: I demand a recount!!! .. effing system test says I have 26 Mb/s link
<teward> my internal LAN links are gigabit
<teward> download speed is 150Mbps (Megabit)
<phillw> teward: yeah but you do not live in a little village
<teward> on the LAN, 75 - 100 typically
<teward> phillw: no, i don't.  :P
<teward> (brb)
<phillw> I love it since a few years ago they designated the road as a main artery road when the cars come down and the tractors and trailers who take up 2/3 of the road come tonning up with the hazard lights on!!!
<phillw> tsimonq2: we have not forgotten you, the files have been downloaded and are now installing... It is at this point you say it will go 'boom' :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: well it shouldn't install, it should have dep errors
<phillw> Jeez, the local works after my bitching complaint have got us up to 20 Mb/s here.... we got 12 Mb/s
<phillw> tsimonq2: I can not confirm or say I cannot replicate a bug until the test finishes.
<phillw> tsimonq2: do i confirm grub only finding one O/S ... seems hopeful
<teward> E:Slow on the mini iso
<teward> i get faster on server heh
<teward> oh, might be 'cause all my Ubuntu systems are getting security updates right now from Landscape lel
<tsimonq2> well bed for me, let me know phillw and I'll look at it tomorrow morning
<phillw> tsimonq2: well, 16.04 installs perfectly if you follow the instructions. So the meta-package is not broken at any level, except in your mind.
<teward> phillw: or he had old apt-get data
<teward> (I see that every so often with nginx installs in 16.04 actually)
<phillw-virtual> tsimonq2: hello from the machine
 * phillw-virtual waves to teward 
 * phillw-virtual it does take a lot for me to drag myself up for a major error...
<phillw-virtual> At least I now know that the issue was pebkac and not some thing serious.
<teward> at least we hope
<teward> AFAICT it's working fine with the test
<teward> but i'm going to test i386 to make sure if installing `lubuntu-desktop` actually works
<teward> (snapshots in VMs, for the win)
<phillw-virtual> I'm speaking to you from tasksel...
<phillw-virtual> Which I thought you were also concerned about. Well the mini-iso's offer a full choice of what to install.
<teward> phillw-virtual: i'm concered about the Manual Package Selection task which doesn't get a test
<teward> it didn't run in mini iso either
<teward> the rest of tasksel i think was already confirmed working
<phillw-virtual> teward: are you up for trying that now?
<teward> trying what, manual package selection or the lubuntu-desktop test?
<teward> (there is a Manual package selection item in tasksel... so...)
<phillw-virtual> lubuntu-desktop works... you had doubt over manual package selection
<teward> right
<phillw-virtual> I'm on lubuntu-desktop via the tasksel
<teward> it's not working, confirmed :p
<teward> phillw-virtual: when you select "Manual Package Selection", at least in 15.10's ISOs, it pops up an Aptitude prompt for you to select items to install in addition to what's default in tasksel items
<teward> it's how i force install open-vm-tools on install without waiting for install to complete (makes vmware behave)
<teward> s/behave/behave well with the guest OS/
<phillw-virtual> teward: it may still do, so give me instructions as to what you want it to do and why, when it does not, it is a bug - I'm up for it :D
<teward> Lubuntu Desktop via tasksel works, confirmed no deps issue, though they were likely testing CLI installation without tasksel
<teward> tomorrow
<teward> bed time now
<phillw-virtual> kk
<phillw> teward: tc
<teward> phillw: basically, server or mini, select "manual package selection", and expected is a popup of aptitude where you can search for and mark for installation packages you want added
<teward> irssi for example may work
<teward> but so far i haven't gotten any of those popup aptitudes to show
<teward> double confirmation - lubuntu desktop on the mini iso works fine
<phillw> teward: are you going to bed, or do really want me to reset a VM for this (5 minutes) ? So it is not pecking at your head
<teward> bed comes as soon as I reset my AMD64 VM to Xenial :p
<teward> Xenial SErver*
<phillw> teward: okies, there is a 'core' VM now created and you are welcome to have it double check any thoughts on it.
<teward> 'core' VM?
<phillw> 'core' means http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/
<teward> ah
<phillw> teward: the isotracker is broken :P
<phillw> we have to do it the old way.
<teward> isotracker being broken is not new :)
<teward> at least, not to me having seen it break a few times recently
<teward> oh good the amd64 server ISO i have is busted >.,
<teward> >.< *
<phillw> teward: it would be much easier to give you an account and trust you to zsync / scp / vsftp files to your own area?
<teward> phillw: true, but unnecessary
<teward> i keep backups :)
<phillw> teward: if you want to share pr0n, you will have to share with Rafael :P
<teward> lolol
<phillw> wxl: sorry, wrong channel.
<phillw> hi micahg :)
<wxl> i had a really busy weekend. i don't think i touched my computer once sunday. tsimonq2 phillw are there still any fires?
<phillw> wxl: I emailed the dev list.
<wxl> phillw: k i'll check more in a bit
<wxl> phillw: thanks for that email :)
<wxl> phillw: and for your work testing it. it's nice to know that the suspected fire doesn't even have a spark XD
<phillw> wxl: I think I passed the be 'diplomatic' challenge .... You should have seen the 1st draft of it :D
<wxl> phillw: knowing you, i can only image ;þ
<wxl> imagine!
<phillw> wxl: a dual challenge of dragging me away from a telly programme and desert where not taken lightly. If i may ask that your padawan does a bit more checking before he broadly announces that the lubuntu-meta package is broken.... That would always be a priority#1 alert!
<wxl> phillw: that's what i get for getting swamped in chores all day long sunday :/
<phillw> wxl: I was chillaxing after a lovely Sunday dinner and inwardly digesting when I got that statement..... Ruined my evening film on telly!
<phillw> wxl: but, on the plus side he now knows about entries #8 and #9 on the getlubuntu page..... :P
<wxl> phillw: every mistake as an opportunity!
<phillw> wxl: indeed, maybe in future he will read the contents area that we take the time and effort to install on each long page.....
<phillw> wxl: oh, gsilvapt has formally confirmed his resignation of TL for wiki/docs due to RL issues. It's being handed back to me until I can assimilate a trusted person to take over.
 * wxl sigh
<phillw> yeah.... You have NO idea how heavily I feel when I get handed a team back... :'(
<wxl> i know
<phillw> wxl: trouble is, I have no obvious replacement for him....
<wxl> phillw: maybe we should ask the list for applications?
<phillw> wxl: I have found, in previous cases, that wiki editors make them selves known. It is a thankless task, I'll have a look through LP ans see if there are any candidates for it.
<wxl> phillw: maybe recent members of the team?
<phillw> it's not a task like GSOC where they go "ooh, I'm all excited... I'll do it"... and then do not do anything like a certain padawan who was offered a task and then got bored before he even started it....
<wxl> GSOC != GCI
<phillw> wxl: people with adhd do not make for long term editors...
<phillw> wxl: once handed back to me, as it was his final answer after I asked him to re-think over the festive period - I'm now in borg mode :)
<phillw> hiyas redwolf
<redwolf> o/
<phillw> wxl: I do actually have someone in mind, who is not a padawan, but happens to know one....
<wxl> phillw: when you decide to speak less elusively, i'll be happy to help you explore the subject XD
<redwolf> O.O
<phillw> wxl: I need to test the ground out tentavely before asking for a commit.
<wxl> phillw: let me know how i can help XD
<phillw> I'll assmililate one from some where, I like doing that they learn the basics quickly and then get to understand that wiki work is actually critical to a team and not a "go and make the coffee" statement to an intern.
<wxl> +1 phillw
<phillw> wxl: and I know you will back that statement up 100% :)
<wxl> phillw: you know me well XD
<phillw> lubuntu could not exist without devs, testers, art team, doc team. Take any of those 4 away... you're dead.
<wxl> phillw: that's a message i emphasize everywhere. especially when dealing with membership applicants
<phillw> redwolf: I NEED your interview... I want to launch LP more fully.
<wxl> !offtopic ! phillw XD
<ubot93> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redwolf> O.O!
<phillw> redwolf: I've had a quick chat with wxl about the approach that was made to me.
<phillw> wxl: assmililating drones for any team is never off-topic. without them, the team dies.
<wxl> phillw: i was referring to the LP comment
<phillw> wxl: LP is a feeder account for assimilation, how else do we train the drones up to a standard that they become useful to the collective?
<wxl> phillw: well, you're right about that. it's not exclusive to lubuntu/ubuntu, though. but i was just kidding anyways, so don't sweat it
<redwolf> º___º
<redwolf> I'm a bit lost
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-04
<tsimonq2> bug 2
<tsimonq2> hmm
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-07
<tsimonq2> wxl: 2 things, first of all, ML about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseTaskSignup , remember I'm willing to help, and do we have ISOs for the upcoming Trusty point release yet?
<tsimonq2> wxl: if not, then I really think we need them soon
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-03
<Unit193> lynorian: LP 1432482 is pretty old at this point, but could/can you do this reprroducably?  Does it happen with a current version?  Somehow, it reminds me of Debian #757716 even if they aren't related.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1432482 in pianobar (Ubuntu) "pianobar crashed with SIGSEGV in BarUiActDeleteStation()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432482
<ubot93> Debian bug 757716 in pianobar "pianobar: Segfault when doing "delete seeds/feedback"" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/757716
<lynorian> Unit193, trying to do so now
<lynorian> Unit193, it does not say segmentation fault anymore but seems to have pianobar just stop
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-29
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lxpanel (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-1ubuntu2 => 0.8.2-1ubuntu2.1] (lubuntu)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Two 16.04 bugfixes coming in, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1537334 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/menu-cache/+bug/1635438
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Once these are let in, testing would be much appreciated
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> Gotcha
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> Tell me when they are let in and ill start qa
-GitHub122:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] alamo18 opened pull request #9: Initial Transmission docs (master...master) https://git.io/vNyVO
<lubot1> <carriewst> oh it came up that fast
<lubot1> <carriewst> simon hab kewl booott
<lubot1> <carriewst> :P
<lubot1> <carriewst> @GitHub122, @tsimonq2
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> how should i do the QA for this bugfix?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, The tl;dr is follow the bug report :)
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> oki
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-30
<melinda> Does anyone know where i can download a free users manual for LUBUNTU 17.10 at?
<tsimonq2> Please don't crosspost.
<yipyap> Hi
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yo, wxl, can ya hunt this down? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1746247
<lubot1> You also have some things waiting in Phab when you have the time 😉
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Or anyone else for that matter who wants something to do :D
<wxl> i've actually seen that before, @tsimonq2. usually switching VTs resolves it. i can tell you, anecdotally, i've had all sorts of display issues with vbox as of late.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Hm ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Interesting
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Please find a way to link this on Lubuntu.me's download page in a good way :) https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/30/tutorial-install-ubuntu-on-a-chromebook/
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> but... itsn't that Ubuntu only?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> anyways, a blog post woud be nice :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, No
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Ok
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> but yes, I'll figure out where to put that
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
-GitHub126:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n opened pull request #11: Changes in Leafpad user documentation (master...leafpad-changes) https://git.io/vNQJF
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> Also, @tsimonq2 what do you think? ^
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin, looking
-GitHub80:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNQ63
-GitHub80:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 00907ef Simon Quigley: Revise the main page and give contact info.
-GitHub65:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #11: Changes in Leafpad user documentation (master...leafpad-changes) https://git.io/vNQJF
-GitHub192:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNQ6Q
-GitHub192:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 65cce3a Marcin Mikołajczak: Changes in Leafpad user documentation (#11)...
-GitHub156:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNQiL
-GitHub156:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master dfbf842 Marcin Mikołajczak: Update to current sources...
-GitHub137:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n force-pushed master from dfbf842 to fea5bb1: https://git.io/vNV1Z
-GitHub137:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master fea5bb1 Marcin Mikołajczak: Update translation files to current sources...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Manually deployed 😉
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNQQ1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master db9a289 Simon Quigley: Update the guide a bit....
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 1566ead Simon Quigley: Fix Sphinx whining.
<tsimonq2> I "blame" krytarik for the name "lugito" :P
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin translation string updates ^^^^^^^
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> Not today…
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> OK, no problem :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNQ53
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 5bf282d Simon Quigley: Don't forget to credit Daniel Lim too.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cute-software-center] tsimonq2 pushed 4 new commits to master: https://git.io/vN7ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cute-software-center/master 63f000f Simon Quigley: Change bzrignore to gitignore.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cute-software-center/master 97cd85b Simon Quigley: Bump dh compat to 11 and Standards-version to 4.1.3.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cute-software-center/master 3a58cb4 Simon Quigley: Wraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap.
<tsimonq2> (yes, the wrap-and-sort commit has to have like a million "a"s, it's tradition :P)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cute-software-center] tsimonq2 pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vN7vL
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cute-software-center/master 215b527 Simon Quigley: Update the setup.py file to have current details.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cute-software-center/master dbe5781 Simon Quigley: Further setup.py tweaks and a debian/copyright overhaul.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cute-software-center/master 2060c38 Simon Quigley: Remove some unneeded files under debian/.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cute-software-center] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN7vM
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cute-software-center/master fb34976 Simon Quigley: Make the README actually useful.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cute-software-center] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN7vy
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cute-software-center/master 7de6c19 Simon Quigley: Picky GitHub wants it to be an md file; ok.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN7U2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 814e23f Simon Quigley: Autogenerating the dialog is annoying, let's just put it as a class in lubuntu-about to save time.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN7UM
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master a467bfe Simon Quigley: Correct the packaging; it should be good now to ship a binary.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-sru-announce/2018-January/000117.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN7Ih
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master ae14d3f Simon Quigley: Add a bootloader.conf.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cute-software-center] m4sk1n opened pull request #1: Add Polish translation (master...master) https://git.io/vN7cE
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> does lubuntu have any methods to promote itself?
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> is there a marketing/promo team?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Yeah, we have social media but we don't have a marketing team
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> gotcha
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> it'd be really nice if we can get lubuntu next working soon
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> so that a promo video might even be made
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Right, I agree
<lubot1> <Schyken> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3674.mp4
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> 😆
<lubot1> <Schyken> :D
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, dear, Gnome is als removing the "It Sucks" feature. soon there will be no Gnome. it'll disappear in an eternal space vacuum XD
<lubot1> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, What am I supposed to do then?! D: 😆
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> nothing. no icons, no desktop, no windows, no panels, no nothing to do. it'll be perfect! :D
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Absolutely :D
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> hmm im a pretty big fan of gnome rn
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> wonder y pple hate it so much?
<lubot1> <konrad11901> It just sucks :P
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> D:
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> i like OS with macOS-like UI
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> if u tweak kde to be like that it looks a bit awkward
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Jacob I like it, but they're screwing up some things, like the "new icon views" with a static grid. they plan to remove he drag'n'drop feature. also the desktop icons. and more
<agaida> moin - can someone ping me if gilir is around?
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, The Alien desktop metaphore
<agaida> redwolf: as long they "only" destroy Gnome i'm fine with :P
<agaida> anyways - some other DEs follow with really great ideas - KDE with throwing an hard coded exception if one want to open kwrite, kate or dolphin as root:P - so one can start plasma as root, but isn't allowed to start the filemanager or a edior :D - really great - and you forgot to mention the the gnomes don't like the *nix middleklick
<agaida> s/the/that
<agaida> ping JulienLavergnegi
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne ^
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> ?
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> BTW anyone is going to FOSDEM this we ?
<agaida> hi gilir - any idea where you set the session for that  60x11-common_xdg_path?
<agaida> would make the environment look not so fugly if set for LXQt too
<agaida> 2018-01-27  01:28:56 <agaida> /etc/xdg/xdg-/usr/share/xsessions/lxqt:/etc/xdg
<agaida> the xdg-{} part
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> agaida: is weblate.lxqt.org going to work properly? :D
<agaida> it works - but it does nothing right now
<agaida> if you are interested - implement it
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> I don't remember the exact file which do this, this should be your xsession name instead of the empty string
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> On Lubuntu Next session, it's QLubuntu (I fixed it some days ago on our default settings git)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, No, but I think some Ubuntu folks are going, I can ask around :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, OK cool, can you please upload it to the archive?
<agaida> erm - re Qlubuntu - only a thought - lxqt-session now provide a session - maybe this session should be used as it is installed anyways
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> That's not something provided by any session manager or display manager, it's deeper in the stack and every Ubuntu session have it by default
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, OK, is the artwork package is also ready for an upload ?
<agaida> only to prevent mis-understandings - second one was about /usr/share/xsessions
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, No need, I'll recognize them :-)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Ah OK, tell them I say hi :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, I haven't personally tested the whole package, maybe put it in a PPA? I think @VikingRedwolf can attest to this better :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Although I have installed the new theme packages and they work very well
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> what?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> huh?
<teward> Redwolf: who?
<teward> :p
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> everything works (artwork, I mean)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> TEWARD! ❤️
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, From the daily Git report?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> *repo
<lubot1> * VikingRedwolf licks teward's cheek
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, ah, no, from my own local isolated-from-the-world install
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ah ok
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> isn't that git thing bidirectional now?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yessir
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> so, supposedly, my changes are in LP too
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> 25 after the hour and 55 after the hour it does the bidirectional dance
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot1> * VikingRedwolf checks it
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> LIES! changes from3 days ago are not in the LP repo
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> O.O
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'll fix it when I get home then
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Unless Raf the DEVELOPER wants to fix it .__.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Right wxl?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> never!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I'm a user! only! a lazy one!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN58w
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 4d55e7e Julien Lavergne: Add lxqt-panel default config
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> lugito ._.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> who is lugito?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It's the GitHub IRC bot
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> "lugito"...    .__.
<wxl> LUbuntu + GIT + um, uhhh... o.
<wxl> as in "el lugito"
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yes, it sounds... like a Mexican villain from a Matt Damon movie. El Lugito.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I blame krytarik :P
<wxl> there's mexican villans in matt damon movies?
<wxl> maybe you're thinking robert rodriguez
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> no, it's like a Maxican code-name for the Bourne program
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN5RQ
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 4a7e672 Julien Lavergne: Update lxqt.conf with new theme
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes
<gilir> tsimonq2: is papirus-icon-theme was added to the seed ?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Not yet. Want to do that or should I?
<gilir> tsimonq2: go ahead, I'm on the config files right now
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> You must. It's in the Ubuntu repos.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Ack
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vN5Vk
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 355ddee Julien Lavergne: Update lxqt.conf with upstream values
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 109367e Julien Lavergne: Update lxqt-session config with upstream values and Lubuntu-Next specific default
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 4abf205 Julien Lavergne: Update lxqt windowmanagers.conf with upstream values
<gilir> redwolf: should we use Lubuntu or Lubuntu Arc for the lxqt theme ?
<redwolf> Lubuntu Arc
<redwolf> Lubuntu is our old beloved Box theme
<redwolf> There's a matching openbox theme also
<redwolf> and the gtk theme should be just Arc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN5oq
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 890cbff Julien Lavergne: Switch to Lubuntu Arc lxqt theme
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] tsimonq2 pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vN5PW
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master 9fa45d7 Julien Lavergne: Update debian/changelog
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master f7174fb Julien Lavergne: Fix description
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master fafee10 Julien Lavergne: Release 0.70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cute-software-center] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN5XI
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cute-software-center/master a5362e8 Marcin Mikołajczak: Add Polish translation (#1)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> In case you guys didn't see, I converted cute-software-center to Git and put it on GitHub and Launchpad. 
<lubot1> Right now the goal with it is to get it current and working as-is. Once that's done, we can work on adding more features. 
<lubot1> Eventually, this will be Lubuntu Next's default software center if everything works out.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Just one of those little things that I don't think will immediately work out but if there's enough interest it'll happen :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, *cough* we *cough* tried *cough cough* before
<redwolf> tsimonq2, where's my release cycle? :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @redwolf, Coming, dear.
<redwolf> :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.70] (no packageset)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNdel
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master e250fc7 Marcin Mikołajczak: Update Polish translation...
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> lugito... LOL
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-01
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: accepted lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.70]
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3685.mp4
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> The more I think about this, the more I think I like it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2018-February/017875.html
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> rolling release
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> kinda
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Sorta but not really
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> See my response: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2018-February/017877.html
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> odd release :D
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> *flavour
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> ._____.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> *flavor
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> .____.
<lubot1> <MichaelTun> It's Ubuntu Flavours but it's ok branding called be spelled wrong if they want
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> meh not really
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It's mismatched
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> 🇬🇧
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3686.mp4
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I honestly don't know what to think. For example, my Solus OS machine works very well, but at some point, Ikey will release a drastically different ISO. and there comes instability again.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I was the same way until I realized how wonderful this would actually be.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Think about it.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> so this could actually work. like a hybrid release mode.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> No more stale release with outdated versions of everything.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I dont't know
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I can see it working.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> looks like Solus XD
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> heh
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> debianites usually acused us of being "too cutting edge" regarding packages
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> hahahahahahahaha
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> well they're dinosaurs in that respect
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So it can go both ways ;D
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> that's why :D
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> we're like the rebel teenagers LOL
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> wait... you're a rebel teenager!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> btw... HELLO MICHAEL!!! ❤️
<lubot1> <carriewst> Gummy bears
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @carriewst, O_o
<lubot1> <carriewst> Gummy chewy meat
<lubot1> <carriewst> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3687.mp4
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Please don't.
<lubot1> <carriewst> Ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] tsimonq2 pushed 2 new commits to bionic: https://git.io/vNd8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic a4bf77b Simon Quigley: Add theming to desktop-qt.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic a832c33 Simon Quigley: Adjust for Lubuntu Next now having Plymouth packages.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne ^^^^
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> can anyone tell me how Xorg works? I know that it is a display server but then I don't really get it
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> does a separate computer somewhere in the world woking as a server run the GUI for you?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/250375/how-does-gui-in-unix-linux-actually-work
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> servers and clients are a behaviour class, they both can be in your machine, or outside. that's the power of Linux, having this kind of binary architecture
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but server doesn't mean necessarily as "web server"
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> thanks :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yw
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> what is wayland? i heard of it a lot when i was with fedora team, but i dont get the real differences between the two
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> and why do people argue over them so much
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> an xorg "replacement"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> everytime somebody replaces something it's somehow polemic
<lubot> <chiefgyk> Xorg is archaic and kind of a security problem it’s outlived it’s usefulness. Ubuntu offered Mir and then there is also Wayland
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> oh yeah so is mir dead then?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's community maintained. Kinda dead though
<lubot> <chiefgyk> Yeah like most of the things canonical starts when it comes to smaller projects, e.g. phone, Unity, and such
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i really liked Unity 8 tho
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, like UbuntuOne, etc...
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> the idea of a unified OS for all devices sounded awesome
<lubot> <chiefgyk> I jumped from Ubuntu to Xubuntu and Lubuntu after Unity became the default UI
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I liked Unity
<lubot> <chiefgyk> If done right yes, I deplore iOS and Android. Can’t wait for the Librem 5 phone a Debian based Linux on phone and not a google bastardization
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> there's an official Unity flavour coming. maybe.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i liked unity, WITH better theming ofc
<lubot> <chiefgyk> I prefer XFCE and LXDE so much lighter and easier to understand for Linux noobs
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> oh
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i actually had problems getting my way with lubuntu :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it is, both desktops have a more "windows-ish" metaphor. panel with tasks and an app button.
<lubot> <chiefgyk> I generally recommend Ubuntu Mate nowadays for noobs
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but I like the ability of xfce to imitate CDE and other old desktops :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I raised with RedHat. I love old stuff :)
<lubot> <chiefgyk> Haven’t used Redhat in years mostly CentOS, Ubuntu (and derivatives), and Debian/raspbian.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> a great distro
<lubot> <chiefgyk> It is for stability and business use if you don’t mind licensing costs
<lubot> <chiefgyk> I’ve been playing with OpenSUSE more and more lately
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @chiefgyk, right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but that's why we make LTS
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but of course, you don't have a company that supports your specific needs. just the most caring community. and that's a lot
<lubot> <chiefgyk> Was turned onto OpenSUSE it after watching Bryan Lunduke’s show a year or so ago. OpenSUSE Tumbleweed is a great rolling release type distro if you prefer rolling release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> podcast.asknoahshow.com - he got a question about X/Wayland recently
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Although a financial backing wouldn't be out of the question :)
<lubot> <chiefgyk> I just want a damn phone with true Linux not Android’s google bastardization. KDE and Gnome announced support for Librem 5 😍
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2, 😆
<lubot> <chiefgyk> Would be great if LXDE could run on a touchscreen flawlessly then it would be amazing for mobility. I’m working on a pocket sized laptop with Lubuntu after my theft return (tax) allows me to get a 3D printer
<lubot> <chiefgyk> Open sourcing all hardware I make of course 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @chiefgyk, That's probably going to need to be an LXQt goal.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> hmm touch UI is hard to implement on a DE like LXDE
<lubot> <chiefgyk> Definitely but my pocket laptop is geared for small touchpad and mini keyboard.
<lubot> <chiefgyk> Gnome, while heavy, has a great touch UI comparatively
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, I think it could be easier on LXQt
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2, right, given that KDE mobile is a thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Yea
<lubot> <chiefgyk> KDE seems really heavy for mobility unless they trimmed a lot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not really, KDE has gotten much lighter lately, as @MichaelTun can attest :P
<lubot> <chiefgyk> Oh? I’ll have to tinker with it as it is pretty
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK :)
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @chiefgyk, Plasma is not heavy at all. That's a myth.
<lubot> However they constantly improve the performance. In fact 5.12 which is soon to be released is focused specifically on performance
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> here we go again 😆
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @Jacob Kim, ?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> nah just had buggy Kubuntu stuff
<lubot> <MichaelTun> A distro having issues doesn't mean that the DE itself is the cause of the issues.
<lubot> All distros implement their DE in a unique way somehow
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> is openSUSE the best distro for KDE in terms of stability and performance?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @MikolajczakMarcin, I'd say so...
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> although i never tried kde neon
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @MikolajczakMarcin, Not really. Neon is Ubuntu LTS based so stability is solid and because they roll the KDE stack the performance gets improvements often.
<lubot> <MichaelTun> openSUSE is known for being a Plasma distro but it's not. Their default was switched to GNOME years ago and most of their devs are GNOME users now.
<lubot> <brli7848> If you're capable of dealing with cli installing, Arch provides the most vanilla Plasma packages out there
<lubot> <brli7848> Give Chakralinux a try if you prefer some theming and tweaked kde with gui installer
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> I typically use Arch, but I see almost no differences between Arch+kde and kde neon/kubuntu :D
<agaida> m4sk1n: arch has the higher geek rating - whatever that means
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNFA1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 16c8cb7 Marcin Mikołajczak: minor fix in Polish translation
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> agaida: I’m using arch because it’s the stablest distro basing on my experience…
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @MikolajczakMarcin, there are tons of differences
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @MikolajczakMarcin, arch + stable is pretty much a contradiction
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @brli7848, Neon is vanilla as well
<lubot> <MichaelTun> though to be fair, vanilla Plasma is not really a selling point imo
<agaida> nope - i prefer a rocksolid and stable sid
<agaida> but that should not be the point in #l-devel:D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cute-software-center] m4sk1n opened pull request #2: fix typo and add plurals handling (master...master) https://git.io/vNbTW
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> @MichaelTun, Arch stable is stabler than debian stable for me, I know that’s strange
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> @MichaelTun, I mean in terms of desktop, performance etc.
<agaida> m4sk1n: debian stable is about to be stable - and not about running stable - thats a major difference
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> That’s just my experience
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> Maybe the way I use my OS matters
<agaida> and again - think about different meanings of stable
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cute-software-center] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNbIV
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cute-software-center/master ca3672b Marcin Mikołajczak: fix typo and add plurals handling (#2)...
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @agaida, I was referring to the development term vs performance and usage
<lubot> <MichaelTun> Honestly I hate the term used in development
<lubot> <MichaelTun> I vote for Static instead
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm Dead Horseing this convo, not what this chan is for :)
<agaida> ok, lets talk about the state of lubuntu-next :P
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, We can discuss Lubuntu  using the term Static instead of Stable for releases :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, hahahaha
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I want to talk about my cat 😐
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3688.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, 😃
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-02
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Please take a look at fixing this, this is two machines now I'm seeing this on: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26503108/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl, take a look at this! https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Scroll down
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 🙂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> To the very bottom
<teward> Redwolf: too much color at the bottom :P  (just kidding xD)
<lynorian> redwolf, yes arc theme looks really nice
<teward> god i pinged out >.<  ^ that.
<teward> *has been lurking for some time now for all this theme discussion :P)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> teward, sadly I agree. I couldn't find better icons for that plugin. or simply a better plugin.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> theme discussion? what theme discussion? :$
<teward> redwolf: i'm tired sue me
<teward> i've been following everything secretly :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Riiight, what theme discussion? :P
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Lubuntu.me is a registered trademark. Ubuntu is a registered trademark of Canonical Ltd. Content is licensed by .
<teward> i'm also confusing three things it seems... off for me!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward, I won't sue you, I'll give you coffee :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Yes.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> with NO sugar .___.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what three things?
<redwolf> it does, lynorian :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What theme? ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyways, super early bed for me tonight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Baii
<wxl> where's the matrix, @VikingRedwolf?
<lynorian> I do have trouble seeing the removeable media icon though
<wxl> and you're doing this on ubuntu?
<wxl> wrong channel bah
<wxl> shuttup teward
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> xD
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Not everything is in that footer, wxl
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> You know what? I think it's a bit stupid to have that footer
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> it's cuz they're nervous
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Who?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> they want a "clear" proof
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> whoever made the website
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Clear proof for what?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> idk probably license stuff
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> idk what's going on with lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ah, no, I mean the icons
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jacob Kim, I do :(
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> oh i thought u meant the footer of the website 😆
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We'll, those things are on the footer :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But teward is right. I hate when teward is right.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> lol
<wxl> that's weird
<wxl> it looks to me like checking the non-free box in ubiquity will result in installing ubuntu-restricted-addons
<wxl> not lubuntu
<wxl> and not extras either
<wxl> weird
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Huh?
<wxl> there's a lubuntu-restricted-extras package which lubuntu-restricted-addons is based on
<wxl> this is also true with ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu
<wxl> it appears that the only ones that ever get used are ubuntu and kubuntu
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Addons is no longer used, right?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> it seems extras isn't used.. by some
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=-restricted-
<lubot> AlissonLB was added by: AlissonLB
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @AlissonLB, o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AlissonLB, Welcome!
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> 👋
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNN8V
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 9e44e9a Julien Lavergne: Add specific settings for openbox on LXQt session
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 1563fa1 Julien Lavergne: Update default applications on openbox shortcut, and disable the ones without lxqt application
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master aaec86b Julien Lavergne: Update debian/changelog
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @lugito, yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne I thought lubuntu-default-settings was a native package 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (you added ubuntu1 to the end)
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf please update the website repo with whatever's in wp-content/uploads
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> -___-
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, dch -i doesn't do it correctly :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Can you fix it? :)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> No rush, I'll fix it just before the upload
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK :)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I'm busy with beers right now :-p
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> BEER!! WANT!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3689.mp4
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, Come to Bruxelles ;-)
<krytarik> "<command>pcmanfm-qtr</command>" - woop.. (https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-default-settings/commit/1563fa1a78d037087ec53a950c53b4af8cb59058#diff-2b93db96146af40784b847f47f64747fL477)
<lynorian> that would be a typo
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, what the hell are you doing there? 😁
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNN8w
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master 4846ab4 Julien Lavergne: lubuntu-next plymouth : fix location of files
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cdimage-css] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNAI9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cdimage-css/master 1577954 Redwolf: Update README.md
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There :)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, FOSDEM !
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😊
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cdimage-css] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNALv
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cdimage-css/master 630de2b Redwolf: Update style.css
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cdimage-css] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNALL
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cdimage-css/master ab9c064 Redwolf: Add Lubuntu logo PNG
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> lugito, shut up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then do it in one push :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, Boss! take me with you! these people are making me behave like a dev! they forced me to use git, and ssh, and scp and all that sh*t!!
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Welcome to the dark side of the code ;-)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cdimage-css] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNAt3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cdimage-css/master 4fcb9bf Simon Quigley: Update the README with the repo name changes, and make it more descriptive.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, 😒
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lol
 * agaida offers redwolf a Windows with Photoshop, Freehand and all the nice things
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks to efforts from @VikingRedwolf, Lubuntu's cdimage ISO listings (for lack of a better term) now have custom CSS
<lubot> * VikingRedwolf blushes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @lubuntu_bot, eeewwwww
<redwolf> but you know what, agaida? I loved Freehand :)
 * agaida add a QuarkExpress
<redwolf> oww yeah!!
<redwolf> awesome SPARTAN interface :)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cdimage-css] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNAa2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cdimage-css/master 8b15240 Redwolf: Fix hover on logo
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<tsimonq2> wxl: omg Raf is SUCH A DEVELOPER
<wxl> did he do it?
<tsimonq2> wxl: He's gonna have an ARCHIVE UPLOAD sponsored!
<tsimonq2> Do what?
<tsimonq2> wxl: oh and also look :D http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<wxl> 1007 < wxl:#lubuntu-devel> @VikingRedwolf please update the website repo with whatever's in 
<wxl>                            wp-content/uploads
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> hm
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> DUDE THAT RULES
<tsimonq2> wxl: which part of that? :D
<wxl> WE"RE SEXY!!!!
<tsimonq2> >:D
<wxl> um the visuals
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .______________.
<tsimonq2> wxl: go hug slangasek, he did the stuff that only cdimage people can do
<lynorian> visuals +1
<wxl> i also like the sha256sums
<tsimonq2> wxl: oh and also, slangasek just deployed the git repo wholesale at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/include/lubuntu/ which is where the CSS comes from
<wxl> very nice
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://github.com/lubuntu-team/cdimage-css - bidirectionally mirrored to lp:~lubuntu-art/+git/cdimage-css
<tsimonq2> wxl: although the only catch is to get new changes on there someone who has access needs to git pull AND TRIGGER THE MIRRORS (as we found out the hard way)
<wxl> we gonna mirror the website over there, too?
<tsimonq2> ohhhh
<tsimonq2> right!
<wxl> define hard way. did it have some deleterious effect?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> hard way. is there any other way?
<wxl> ummmmmmmmmmmm
<wxl> you shush until your work is done!
<tsimonq2> No, Raf messed something up and had to fix it, and when slangasek git pulled, he didn't trigger the mirror so the changes weren't deployed to prod
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<wxl> ah
<tsimonq2> s/mirror/mirrors/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> see? you can't trust me
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm dangerous!
<wxl> that's why you need to test before deploying to production
<tsimonq2> he DID test
<tsimonq2> it worked FINE
<tsimonq2> it was STEVE who didn't do the thing
<wxl> ahhhhhh
<wxl> but:
<wxl> "Raf messed something up"
<tsimonq2> oh yeah, he messed up the hover on the logo
<tsimonq2> it was weird, you'd go around the Lubuntu logo in the corner and as soon as your cursor met text, it wouldn't work
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it called "magic"
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Anyways, setting up bidirectional mirroring for the website nao
<wxl> thx
<wxl> gtg 4now
<tsimonq2> kbai
<tsimonq2> come back
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> me too, off to be
<wxl> always do
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ...d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu.me] tsimonq2 created master (+2 new commits): https://git.io/vNArv
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu.me/master 9a3748a Walter Lapchynski: initial commit
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu.me/master 4828353 RedWolf: update plugins and theme
<tsimonq2> wxl, @VikingRedwolf ^^^^^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu.me] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNArF
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu.me/master 221a277 Simon Quigley: Add the uploads directory from the server.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu.me] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNAou
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu.me/master bdc4946 Simon Quigley: Add a quick README.md for people passing by.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😒 ...lugito...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehehe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I love lil lugito!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I should do an avatar for that thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YES.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> One that suits his name 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> That'll be my next task tomorrow! Priority one!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, It sounds like mojito
<lubot> <tsimonq2> naaah :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Remove that pinned message!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😡
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Grunt
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've created ~lugito on LP and github.com/lubuntu-lugito to handle things so it's not SSH keys tied to my account...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wxl, look what you and Simon are doing to me:
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1224x247) https://i.imgur.com/JpKkiLW.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> DEVELOPER
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> That should be white!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3692.mp4
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> wow the download page looks awesome
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Thank you 🙂
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> gjgj
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> interesting
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> the link for "lubuntu on github" in the support page
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> links to FOSSASIA's lubuntu community project
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> is it supposed to be like this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lubuntu.net or lubuntu.me?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O___O
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> .net
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> and in the tweets belo
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> w*
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> it says "Share your development expertise, help shape our future! Support Canonical’s commercial development or community projects working on lubuntu solutions like the community generator Meilix at FOSSASIA."
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> do we need to fix this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know, it's messed up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have no access to Lubuntu.net.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> What the hell is that?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> are we still debating over the license stuff with fossasia?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😞
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> we cant host another website at this point right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's ours.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> oh ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Please add ~lugito to ~lubuntu-product-managers so I can do bidirectional mirroring to a Git repo under there without having to use my own SSH key.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Same with ~lubuntu-dev
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Allow ~lugito into ~lubuntu-wiki-docs please.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let
<lubot> <tsimonq2> grr
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let
<lubot> <tsimonq2> FUU
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's put it this way, bidirectional mirroring won't work until lugito's approved :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And also wxl, it's documented for Lubuntu Team members at https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/internal-setup/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can someone please look into this and see if they can confirm it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1746807
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Ill look into that today
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Not rn tho
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, OK lmk
<JEBjames> fyi...last 3 days Lubuntu-alternate 18.04 iso is broken with "no installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources"
<lynorian> JEBjames, ouch
<lynorian> at least this is not 2 days before release
<lynorian> JEBjames, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walterorlin/debugging-debian-installer this should help you file a bug
<JEBjames> lynorian, thank you, I filed #1746807 2 days ago.
<JEBjames> Agreed, always better to find bugs earlier than later. lol
<JEBjames> I add a kickstart config to the iso to automate everything, and then test it. Just wish I knew who better to direct stuff too.
<JEBjames> Like the tar breakage that killed the installer for 2 weeks.
<JEBjames> I do a test install for other purposes almost every day so using the latest beta is just firing up another vm.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Could you do the invitations ?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Hey yall, is there a good place for me to learn how launchpad works?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> To a github newcomer, launchpad's ui looks really intimidating...
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/1VqZd2a.jpg btw @tsimonq2 i confirmed it on launchpad
<lubot> Gonçalo Gouveia was added by: Gonçalo Gouveia
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Gonçalo Gouveia, o/
<lubot> <Gonçalo Gouveia> Good morning
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> hello :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Le Morgon
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNAjt
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 2952149 Julien Lavergne: Install added files
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> \o/
<lubot> mariogrip was added by: mariogrip
<lubot> <julienlavergne> finally meet andrew lee, former packager of lxde on debian :-)
<lubot> <carriewst> Ooo
<lubot> <carriewst> Where is he from?
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @carriewst, Taiwan
<lubot> <carriewst> Coooool
<lubot> <carriewst> (Sticker, 512x472) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3695
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, Ooohhhh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNxtR
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master ed36e8f Julien Lavergne: Move openbox settings to a different path than the lxqt one
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yay!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 4 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNxmU
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master d07050a Julien Lavergne: Remove the entry in .install for openbox
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master d619064 Julien Lavergne: Use debian symlinks to handle xdg-QLubuntu directory
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 2623931 Julien Lavergne: Use debian symlinks to handle xdg-QLubuntu directory
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Ack, I'll try the invitations
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> elo simon
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm going to reduce that title text for cdimage. but WHY I cna only see it in one folder?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *can
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Not really a good place to learn about LP, I learned on-the-fly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Thanks, hopefully we can get that resolved
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mariogrip, Welcome, Marius!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3696.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Nice!
<lubot> <mariogrip> @tsimonq2, Thx :)
<lubot> <mariogrip> @VikingRedwolf, :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Huh?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @mariogrip, Välkommen till gruppen, min vän! ❤️
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, the "too big" text on the top of apache directories
<lubot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x820) https://i.imgur.com/az3B5DW.jpg le me trying out lxqt
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we're fixing that
<lubot> <mariogrip> what's the default password? so i can install gdm?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the boss has just uploaded the changes to commit
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> user: lubuntu-next   pass: empty (literally XD )
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I mean, no password
<lubot> <mariogrip> thx
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😗
<lubot> <mariogrip> yay im in
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you can now  do alt+f2 and run things
<lubot> <mariogrip> @VikingRedwolf, im alredy netly done with the install
<lubot> <mariogrip> installing kubuntu :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> "kubuntu" XD
<lubot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x730) https://i.imgur.com/45hdfL9.jpg not sure if that went well or not
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cdimage-css] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNx3n
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cdimage-css/master ea0a89b Redwolf: Reduce title font size to avoid overlapping...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @mariogrip, oops
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @lugito, .___.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> planning on working on lubuntu-manual tonight
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> just cuz i had too much coffee
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you are a good boi, Jacob :)
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2 expect several pull requests today hopefully :D
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @VikingRedwolf, heheheheheheh
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> and that's the only repo i can contribute too, cuz rn i don't know that much programmin :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> neither do I :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> so I draw things
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ...and annoy Simon. that's my primary function
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lugito, @VikingRedwolf Make sure to ping someone in #ubuntu-release asking them to pull your changes and push to the mirrors
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> about the cdimage?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm shy
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <mariogrip> what compositor does lxqt use?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> xcompmgr
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, You're a DEVELOPER, don't be shy :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> pronounced "excompimigger"
<lubot> <mariogrip> @VikingRedwolf, ah, so no wayland then
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Hey now, chill with that name...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> pronounced "excompeemiggur"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Then your changes won't ever be deployed unless someone asks them :)
<lubot> <mariogrip> looking for some hints for xwayland implimatations, kwin does not does this really well and mutter is not qt :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, 😢
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, So go ask!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😕
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] coolpolygons opened pull request #12: Added page for 3.1.2, Pidgin (master...master) https://git.io/vNxsI
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNxsR
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 9284f49 Jacob Kim: Added page for 3.1.2, Pidgin (#12)...
<redwolf> (lugito has left) noooooooooo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @redwolf, lugito always leaves after saying something
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ah, okies 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I should do that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, O.O!!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 🙂
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] coolpolygons opened pull request #13: sylpheed page added (master...master) https://git.io/vNxsQ
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, ~lubuntu-dev and ~lubuntu-product-managers are teams that someone can't request to join. You have to manually add ~lugito :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin pushed 7 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNxG5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master b861f19 coolpolygons: firefox manual added.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master c9d3d16 coolpolygons: Merge remote-tracking branch 'upstream/master'
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 7c079ca coolpolygons: thx
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Please squash commits :)
<lynorian> oops
<tsimonq2> It's all good, I can fix it locally, but for next time ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> curious. the Atom logg is a proton and 3 electrons. that would be a highly unstable isotope of tritium, radioactive, volatile and toxic .__.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 force-pushed master from 33b9098 to 841c41c: https://git.io/vNV1Z
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master c924e77 Simon Quigley: Fix up make serverbuild.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 6558b7e Simon Quigley: static should have an underscore.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master db4f37b Simon Quigley: Update specifics.
<tsimonq2> There, fixed.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 deleted gh-pages at af80ec0: https://git.io/vNxnR
<tsimonq2> (We don't need that branch anymore as we no longer use GitHub pages.)
<lynorian> wait I had my own fork of lubuntu-manaul from a long time ago I had forgotten about that 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hah :D
<lynorian> but not sure how that helps if I want new stuff as it is 49 commits behind 
<tsimonq2> right
<lynorian> and someone basically rewrote what I had written anyway
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> You're still very welcome to contribute :)
<lynorian> hmm not really anything useful and now I am having trouble getting a fork of master in github
<lynorian> ok figured that out
<tsimonq2> awesome!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNxCa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master 017dada Simon Quigley: Upload to Bionic.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cdimage-css] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNx86
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cdimage-css/master a815d44 Simon Quigley: Add a favicon.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Jacob As Adam says in the bug report, please include your syslog: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1746807
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cdimage-css] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNxuE
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cdimage-css/master a6890cf Redwolf: Fix wrong logo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNxuj
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master b2f4548 Simon Quigley: Fix typo, thanks krytarik.
<krytarik> redwolf: A lil suggestion regarding cdimage-css: http://paste.openstack.org/show/TTkNeFBaN5LciVSJFSsG/
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Send us an MP/PR on either LP or GitHub ;)
<krytarik> But I'm too lazy! :(
<tsimonq2> Then you wait for redwolf to merge. ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-04
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2, How do i make a syslog?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, It's already there on your system in /var/ I think
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Wait i can access that without kernel?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yea
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well in the image itself you can drop to a console at tty3 iirc
<lubot> <IndiaOS> YA PUEDEN SEGUIR ME, EN TWITTER: https://twitter.com/LuisDavidJulio7
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please don't do that.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> what's tty3 iirc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, tty3 is Ctrl + Alt + F3 and iirc is If I Recall Correctly
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @Jacob Kim, +1... is launchpad using git also?
<lynorian> Yes I think they have made launchpad to ues git now
<lynorian> basically git has become the standard distributed version control
<lynorian> not that bzr was different in the kind of idea just a different syntax and much more launchpad specific
<lynorian> bzr won't work on github
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #14: Character Map (master...master) https://git.io/vNxHQ
<gilir> tsimonq2alt: last commit from lubuntu-default-settings github are not mirrored to launchpad, could you check this ?
<lubot> Josh T was added by: Josh T
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> I got curious, why do we use launchpad when we have github?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Github's ui seems to be more friendly... And it gets the job done right?
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jacob Kim, Saw you somewhere
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jacob Kim, And yea
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @carriewst, where?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> we have a stalker here D:
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNxp6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 0847378 Marcin Mikołajczak: Update translation files to current sources...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, @julienlavergne That's because lugito isn't a member of ~lubuntu-dev. It will work as soon as that's fixed.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Ah, that's make sense :-) I'll check this
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNp8C
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master a2a9b6a Simon Quigley: Hacky and horrible, but it makes the thing work.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-28
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 let me know when you are back, I have some thoughts re: your message earlier.
<krytarik> !depends compton-conf
<ubot93> compton-conf (version: 0.14.0-0ubuntu2, disco): Depends on compton, libc6 (>= 2.14), libconfig9, libqt5core5a (>= 5.11.0~rc1), libqt5dbus5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5gui5 (>= 5.2.0), libqt5widgets5 (>= 5.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 5). Recommends compton-conf-l10n
<krytarik> !depends lxqt-qtplugin
<ubot93> lxqt-qtplugin (version: 0.14.0-0ubuntu1, disco): Depends on libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbusmenu-qt5-2 (>= 0.3.2), libqt5core5a (>= 5.11.0~rc1), libqt5dbus5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5gui5 (>= 5.10.0), libqt5widgets5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5xdgiconloader3 (>= 3.0.0), libstdc++6 (>= 5), qtbase-abi-5-11-3. Recommends libfm-qt5 (>= 0.13.1-5ubuntu4), lxqt-session, lxqt-config
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 let me know when you are back, I have some thoughts re: your …], Hey
<kc2bez> Heyo.
<kc2bez> I think it is 2 different issues.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's your theory? :)
<kc2bez> libfm-qt6 doesn't get installed to replace libfm-qt5 
<kc2bez> That is part 1 ^
<kc2bez> For me lximage-qt and pcmanfm-qt are held because of it.
<lubot> <lynorian> ok I am installing libfm-qt6 manually and seeing what this fixes /breaks?
<kc2bez> the compton-conf thing is a bit of a spiral for me. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<kc2bez> I tried it in a VM and it worked the best I can tell lynorian
<lynorian> trying this and looks like compton-conf will be held back
<kc2bez> right. It solved the pcmanfm and lximage issue.
<lynorian> right this eems to solve it
<kc2bez> If I remove  compton-conf-l10n   compton-conf will update 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGbf0ac0ec7bbb: Recommend libfm-qt6 instead.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGbf0ac0ec7bbb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING3c02201b2ce3: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING3c02201b2ce3
<kc2bez> Here is where the spiral begins for me. Can you recommend and replace the same package?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING9f7e17c1a14e: Don't recommend compton-conf-l10n.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING9f7e17c1a14e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING38ec94dfebbb: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING38ec94dfebbb
<tsimonq2> You can normally, but since the ISO builder treats recommends as depends, no.
<kc2bez> It makes my mind go in a bit of a circle.
<tsimonq2> Understandably. :)
<tsimonq2> I'll trigger an ISO build in an hour or two.
<kc2bez> sounds good, I will test it in the morning.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<kc2bez> No problem, you did all the work. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0edc380f48b: Add spacer non-default app to lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0edc380f48b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2bc595c8231e: Add configuration for spacer on panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2bc595c8231e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f97b84099bc: Style Checkbox and fix capitalization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f97b84099bc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d30e2abc159: style update the window contents while resizing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d30e2abc159
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf21e19436300: Add openbox_settings markup for guilabels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf21e19436300
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45b09ec77f32: Add switch desktop time styling and improvements] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45b09ec77f32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL32b61fcd040d: Add information dialog position field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL32b61fcd040d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: Native nm-tray connection editor] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#3571
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: you pointed an issue with lxqt-sudo, maybe ir's already solved with v0.14. At least my conf file of featherpad doesn't get own by root now when using lxqt-sudo.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl I think there are a few tasks that will be solved by the new version. It still didn't update right for me this morning though @tsimonq2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there are some packages that upgrade and some not. pcmanfm-qt and featherpad no, lxqt-sudo yes.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hmoller@hmoller-pc:~$ apt list pcmanfm-qt ... Listing... Done ... pcmanfm-qt/disco 0.14.0-0ubuntu2 amd64 [upgradable from: 0.13.0-2ubuntu2] ... pcmanfm-qt/disco 0.14.0-0ubuntu2 i386 ... hmoller@hmoller-pc:~$ apt list lxqt-sudo ... Listing... Done ... lxqt-sudo/disco,now 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed] ... lxqt-sudo/disco 0.14.0-0u
<lubot> buntu1 i386 ... hmoller@hmoller-pc:~$ apt list featherpad ... Listing... Done ... featherpad/disco 0.9.2-1 amd64 [upgradable from: 0.9.0-1] ... featherpad/disco 0.9.2-1 i386 ... hmoller@hmoller-pc:~$
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, we went through some of that yesterday, you would have to scroll up here.^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, good
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm not sure it is resolved yet, unless it hasn't landed, I haven't had time to check on that.
<lynorian> compton-conf-l10n for some reason did not want to install leaving compton-conf to keep old libfm-qt5 version which was needed for pcmanfm-qt and lximage-qt
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL78f5fbfa2ff9: Add open in terminal to directory tree] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL78f5fbfa2ff9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8aa39dc7fced: Improve execute file desktop dialog] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8aa39dc7fced
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfce6c3ffe29: Add go back/forward via menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfce6c3ffe29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL77106e3486f2: Improve select multiple files sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL77106e3486f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL358e2672ba76: Add pcmanfm-qt return to home folder] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL358e2672ba76
<lubot> Cliff905 was added by: Cliff905
<lubot> <Cliff905> Help ... How to instal wine in lubuntu
<wxl> this is more of a support question, so i'd point you to the support channnel. that said:
<wxl> !wine
<ubot93> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lubot> <Cliff905> Thanks men
<wxl> not all of us are but you're welcome
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 648x309) https://i.imgur.com/1fKrkhQ.jpg Hmm. Got this back on the daily.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<wxl> @tsimonq2 i thought SOMEONE tested this but i guess not. or they did and didn't mark it. now what? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1786602
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1786602 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.04 'Lubuntu Qt session' crashes the system" [Critical, Fix Released]
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-29
<wxl> @tsimonq2: also do you know why dan is seeing that again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not sure
<wxl> hm
<wxl> maybe we should get a bug filed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> @kc2bez can you do that?
<wxl> (in the daily)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will do that in a few.
<lubot> <Cliff905> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/tyh7fPh.jpg How to fix
<lubot> <Cliff905> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/TcBzwPm.jpg
<lubot> <Cliff905> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/egVXMMI.jpg
<wxl> @Cliff905 use the support channel 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 59x43) https://i.imgur.com/5W5Snxx.jpg after las upgrade all my notifications are "collected" in this system tray icon. Any ideas how to congure it?
<wxl> ooh that's neat
<wxl> but no XD
<wxl> no context menu? or maybe something in the panel config? or lxqt settings?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 454x433) https://i.imgur.com/MOV79xf.jpg that's all I get
<wxl> what about the second option?
<wxl> and what are you trying to configure?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 454x433) https://i.imgur.com/VwULd63.jpg and this
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that they are not "collected"
<wxl> what does that mean?
<wxl> NP: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-L6zc-xlU0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> duracion por defecto = default duration ... ancho = width ... espaciado = space ... cuantas se guardan = how many are stored
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe the last on in 0 help
<wxl> no i mean what do you mean by "that they are not 'collected'?"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup, that it's
<lubot> <HMollerCl> last one in 0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> no i mean what do you mean by "that they are not 'collected'?"], that this tray icon doesn't appear
<wxl> but you figured it out?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ys
<wxl> ok
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is a nice feature, but it needs to be configured
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in my case every volume up/down was a notification
<wxl> let's play with that and see if we can come up with a good default configuration
<wxl> hm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 345x146) https://i.imgur.com/KcpE949.jpg
<wxl> ew
<wxl> can we turn notifications off for particular apps?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it supposed to be
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is something like "ignore this applications"
<wxl> do we need to consult the c++ manual? XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> haven't tried it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, since you are available. You had an issue with lxqt-sudo. may be it is solved in 0.14
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least now the fp.conf from featherpad don'w get owned by root when running with lxqt-sudo
<wxl> yeah we're going to (a) fine tooth comb all the changes and (b) check to see if our cherry picks are in the released version and (c) go over bugs and see if they're fixed
<lubot> <kc2bez> Speaking of bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt/+bug/1813687
<wxl> tgx
<wxl> s/g/h/
<wxl> that is bizarre
<kc2bez> YW I think :D
<wxl> @HMollerCl presumedly that application ignore is an executable so i'm not sure how we can avoid the volume control without avoiding ALL of lxqt-panel
<wxl> oh no i'm wrong
<wxl> hm
<wxl> can't get the notification to trigger by moving the volume control with the mouse
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> can't get the notification to trigger by moving the volume control with th …], With button?
<wxl> you have to trigger it with a shortcut
<wxl> ane sadly i'm right
<wxl> it's lxqt-panel
<kc2bez> My notifications don't look like that. I don't have anything re: volume
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> My notifications don't look like that. I don't have anything re: volume], You have to that with keyboard keys or shortcuts
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#kxAGwsxQIjIFasGKkfxpsA
<wxl> see the application name? that's what you have to use in the ignore application settings
<wxl> might be good to set up an upstream bug about that
<kc2bez> Oh bummer, I hadn't noticed that. I don't use the keyboard keys for that too much but that is annoying.
<wxl> the tooltip explains https://share.riseup.net/#D0LP8PkNbdrU7AM8N3r45Q
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Speaking of bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt/+bug/18136 …], I'm at the point where I'm just going to carve out that stupid prompt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's annoying and all I've heard are complaints
<wxl> if you look at the notifications you can see what they mean by "on top" https://share.riseup.net/#zP-ph9frJXRbt_A0nHM1dQ
<wxl> i don't mind the trusted executable thing at all. we had it fixed for a while. something changed. i'm sure it's a trivial fixed.
<wxl> s/ed\./\./
<wxl> :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: lxqt-notification is in v0.14 but lxqt-panel in en v0.13 maybe when all are in 0.14 it's solved
<wxl> good thought
<lubot> <HMollerCl> since you are all here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is an option to change the panel icon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe we could put dark in the panel and light (or normal) in the rest
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or put papirus normal on everything
<wxl> oh hm
<wxl> might be worth playing with
<wxl> i guess maybe if we're coming up with bugs and we're not in 0.13 we should just as a rule ignore it until 0.14 comes out
<lubot> <HMollerCl> actually, with papirus normal in all everything except nm-tray looks good
 * wxl strangles nm-tray
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 363x33) https://i.imgur.com/QKc5SDF.jpg look
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the one that looks whit is nm-applet, the gat nm-tray
<wxl> bah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't get why nm-applet looks good and nm-tray looks bad
<wxl> cuz nm-tray designers suck? XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I thought that they took the icons from the system
<wxl> i'm not sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe nm-tray doesn't
<wxl> probably doesn
<wxl> t
<wxl> headed home
<wxl> talk soon
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL34e53754c18b: Add pcmanfm-qt edit bookmarks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL34e53754c18b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeef95dc28e58: finish edit bookmarks dialog] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeef95dc28e58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfd2894ab9baf: style create new archieve for ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfd2894ab9baf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL834f1a54f5fc: Add open recent and how to clear list of recent files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL834f1a54f5fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a8d7dcf67fc: Add open, preview, rename files in ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a8d7dcf67fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89c2e49bc0fd: Add delete files from archieve] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89c2e49bc0fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8eb8da487530: Add menu to view print queue] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8eb8da487530
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc7a7bdf223f: Add how to delete a printer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc7a7bdf223f
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 491x374) https://i.imgur.com/8MIwmKJ.jpg look at th VCL
<wxl> huh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL78bde7344bab: Add On AC for power management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL78bde7344bab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> huh], LO 6.2 has VCL=qt5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the filepicker has the checkbox for extensio, but it doesn't add teh extension.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when should be LO 6.2 added to ubuntu?
<wxl> that would be something to ask what's his name
<wxl> that one guy
<wxl> osolomon or whatever???
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oSoMoN
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can find him in #ubuntu-desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we might have to create a package called libreoffice-qt5 (as lo-gtk3 and lo-kde5 exists)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc865b403e457: Add when using external monitor context for powermangement] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc865b403e457
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Feel free to bring it up to him, otherwise I can.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> osomon is not in t ubuntu-desktop now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tomorrow morning maybe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbcb335edafdd: Add more settings for low power] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbcb335edafdd
<wxl> so our problem with desktop file is there
<wxl> still there i mean
<wxl> gio info lubuntu-calamares.desktop | grep trusted shows metadata::trusted: true
<lubot> <kc2bez> Should it be metadata::trust or trusted ?
<wxl> checking on thta
<wxl> pretty sure it's trusted
<lubot> <kc2bez> The patch got removed on the new version, I was looking at the source and I thought it had trust.
<lubot> <kc2bez> But I may have that wrong too, it isn't in front of me.
<wxl> casper certainly uses trusted https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/tree/scripts/casper-bottom/25adduser#n87
<wxl> and that's trunk so it hasn't changed
<wxl> huh seems like libfm-qt has NO patches?
<wxl> yeah we killed them all
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING88d19f7ee1325b28fa94f9507dffe0298ed35f35
<wxl> right there
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, it looks like they all got removed but are they in the new code?
<wxl> including the key one which shows trusted https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/libfm-qt/change/ubuntu%252Fdisco/debian/patches/add-metadata-for-trusting-executables.patch;88d19f7ee1325b28fa94f9507dffe0298ed35f35
<wxl> oh for god's sake https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/blob/781bbe3da673b3e9d5a141163b64959234e211b1/src/core/fileinfo.cpp#L13
<wxl> part of a big C++11 cleanup pcmanfm did 
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/commit/2a6f344271e883e326a326ba89e48566a3a8c857
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was starting to look at it this morning and was wondering. I planned to get back to it tonight.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have a feeling that is related to why my patch didn't go for pcmanfm too.
<wxl> i feel like i requested lxqt to use trusted
<wxl> i can't find it though
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/pull/242#issuecomment-429918205
<ubot93> Pull 242 in lxqt/libfm-qt "Support adding metadata for trusting executables" [Merged]
<wxl> there we go
<wxl> shot down as usual
<wxl> tl;dr we need to patch it and keep that patch ourselves
<wxl> and wherever "metadata::trust" gets added we need to watch out for it. siiiiiigh
<wxl> i would like to see that the patch/commit include clear notes referring to that conversation so we don't have to re-create this again
<wxl> that said, you want to drum that up dan?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can try, I will need some guidance though.
<wxl> it should be a simple case of digging through and finding any instance of metadata::trust and swapping it for metadata::trusted
<wxl> grab the source and grep -R
<wxl> note it's only libfm-qt, not pcmanfm-qt that needs to be messed with
<wxl> i'm SURE there will be issues with symbols, so you'll need help with that
<wxl> simon's the wizard there
<wxl> AND when we finally get it in, we'll have to have a no-change recompile of pcmanfm-qt, too
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will be available in about 1-2 hours when I get home. I will give it a whirl.
<wxl> i just did `gio set lubuntu-calamares.desktop metadata::trust true` and all is well
<wxl> seemed to require a logout to take effect
<lynorian> wxl no good for live session and install
<wxl> lynorian: what do you mean?
<wxl> actually it looks like you could copy simon's previous work dan https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING9abec1c8dddc2cdb5f362a7ecb9ce9bf1cd00831
<lynorian> wxl logging out and logging back in again
<wxl> lynorian: worked for me. huh
<wxl> you did set metadata::trust right?
<lynorian> no I haven't tried this I used to think logging out and back in again didn't work in live session  oops
<wxl> OH
<wxl> it didn't used to
<wxl> does now
<wxl> we fixed that last release
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T180: Fix trusted executables AGAIN] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T180
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-30
<kc2bez> wxl how do you want this quilt header/changelog/commit message etc to read? 
<wxl> it should say something about needing to throttle over upstream changes to be consistent with other ubuntu flavors because upstream refuses to change it
<wxl> i'd advise being verbose
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1ed0c5d463be: Add low level changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1ed0c5d463be
<wxl> i'd advise mentioning the phrase "trusted executable" and the "metadata::trust"/"metadata::trusted" settings. will help us search if we need to.
<kc2bez> I might be too PC let me know-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dPMKkrNJr2/
<wxl> and you know how to link it to to the bug report?
<wxl> "the Ubuntu standard"
<wxl> in this case, eliminate the upstream tags, because this is ours and only our change
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL66d6ecf24ba5: Style labels for session settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL66d6ecf24ba5
<wxl> i still don't understand why tsimonq2 edited the patch.
<kc2bez> Author?
<wxl> you? :)
<wxl> or you can attribute it to tsimonq2 and reference his earlier change
<wxl> but since he was sloppy, you take the credit :)
<tsimonq2> HEY
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> it may not be the handslap you want, but it's the handslap you deserve XD
<kc2bez> Ok, I will be AFK for a few, dinner is done. Be back in a bit.
<wxl> thx dan!
<tsimonq2> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL75a0ad6df68b: Style labels for Lock screen checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL75a0ad6df68b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6394aeb3659: Add sessions settings Stop modules] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6394aeb3659
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43330d2e0167: Add how to collpase a group of mimetypes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43330d2e0167
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL21f57b168bee: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL21f57b168bee
<kc2bez> wxl I cleaned up my quilt header http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/73XwHJ4Nqr/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfd24efe80ad6: Add file associations change button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfd24efe80ad6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef7b17e22c92: Add show icon checkbox and style level is low at] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef7b17e22c92
<wxl> @kc2bez: looks good. make sure your commit message includes the (LP: #1813687) thingy
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1813687 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu) "Install Lubuntu 19.04 desktop icon fails to execute installer in Live ISO" [High, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813687
<kc2bez> I'll probably pester you again :) Thanks for the look.
<kc2bez> wxl my rm command didn't get rid of everything I think it should have. I just want the patches folder and the changelog right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vctY8DNm62/
<wxl> correct kc2bez 
<kc2bez> wxl D54 is up.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc2b16782bfe: Add icon theme for power management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc2b16782bfe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47ccca50797a: Add keyboard shortcuts for back and forward for firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47ccca50797a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL031e092eb6ef: Style downloads] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL031e092eb6ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2900df4cde26: Add keyboard shortcut to make firefox fullscreen] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2900df4cde26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL067b123d72a3: Add cursor to adress bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL067b123d72a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa2084400e51: Add keyboard shorcut to print] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa2084400e51
<Kyle> Hi you all
<Kyle> anyone here?
<Kyle> ..
<Kyle> help....
<Kyle> ..
<Kyle> anyone here?
<Kyle> :-(
<Kyle> ..
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE2adb9560dcbe: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE2adb9560dcbe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEc25c08efaf44: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEc25c08efaf44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEbcb97e7f8a69: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEbcb97e7f8a69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE87e8f4c3b8db: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE87e8f4c3b8db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE7c290b85e1e1: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE7c290b85e1e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEc419bb1cb8cd: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEc419bb1cb8cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEba5fce18e045: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEba5fce18e045
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEbf3fcb1e56c8: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEbf3fcb1e56c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEaa62c0d03aff: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEaa62c0d03aff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl: this means libreoffice-qt5 already exists? https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/control.qt5.in
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T179: libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179#3586
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE3a9956a64f8d: DSC file for 0.4.0-1build1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE3a9956a64f8d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE5b1bc8437cb7: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE5b1bc8437cb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE6f383afe5736: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE6f383afe5736
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE2563d5cce7c0: Import patches-unapplied version 0.4.0-1build1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE2563d5cce7c0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVEf610752c5abc: Import patches-applied version 0.4.0-1build1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVEf610752c5abc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVEfda06c7a4e6a: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVEfda06c7a4e6a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE86bd4ce8e474: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE86bd4ce8e474
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESARCHIVEcbe53b67a49c: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESARCHIVEcbe53b67a49c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESARCHIVEbf6dd49a3a72: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESARCHIVEbf6dd49a3a72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESARCHIVE5240ff9a78b8: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESARCHIVE5240ff9a78b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESARCHIVE16d90aefe64e: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESARCHIVE16d90aefe64e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVEd1492c9fdca9: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVEd1492c9fdca9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVE53d3de26148f: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVE53d3de26148f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVE7d80c3b03122: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVE7d80c3b03122
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEb69b1788a1ca: DSC file for 0.7.0-2build3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEb69b1788a1ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEb7cf1b65a49f: Import patches-unapplied version 0.7.0-2build3 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEb7cf1b65a49f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEc0b8b5cba554: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEc0b8b5cba554
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE7c3f38839e63: Import patches-applied version 0.7.0-2build3 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE7c3f38839e63
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEa6f1b4762e61: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEa6f1b4762e61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEdf85d0af3483: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEdf85d0af3483
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEdf685dd8e575: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEdf685dd8e575
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE669a5af6a03d: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE669a5af6a03d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVEae6b40ccea84: <short summary of the patch>] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVEae6b40ccea84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVEba64014f2323: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVEba64014f2323
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVEaa84802f0f98: Add some appdata] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVEaa84802f0f98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE9eab7e031be8: Adapt to API changes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE9eab7e031be8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE3693bcbc930b: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE3693bcbc930b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE61d794e89ec7: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE61d794e89ec7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE9ae9a859c7a1: startlxqt: Ensure all paths are added to $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE9ae9a859c7a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE37e03b7a5bc7: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE37e03b7a5bc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE7d032c348221: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE7d032c348221
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVEb0f16df1f4ce: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVEb0f16df1f4ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE49c3ad7f2150: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE49c3ad7f2150
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE885325dc3398: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE885325dc3398
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE805fff4dd399: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE805fff4dd399
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE757f91de0543: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE757f91de0543
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEf1cc7cb89092: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEf1cc7cb89092
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE84b22dbf61db: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE84b22dbf61db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE15a088562c7a: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE15a088562c7a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE7a17e00ce3a9: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE7a17e00ce3a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE724a2976464b: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE724a2976464b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESARCHIVE37be8c22565d: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESARCHIVE37be8c22565d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE6391ae3468d9: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE6391ae3468d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE264dfb47912f: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE264dfb47912f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEbcb6e3e03a13: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEbcb6e3e03a13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE0f6faf4e6106: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE0f6faf4e6106
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE30c033a283b9: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE30c033a283b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE62ce10a897ca: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE62ce10a897ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE96caa13ad61a: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE96caa13ad61a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVEe0a7ea675e7c: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVEe0a7ea675e7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE97a45c2a3850: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE97a45c2a3850
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEb39f25037ad8: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEb39f25037ad8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEcc2e39951e24: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEcc2e39951e24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE651b2ce34bb9: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE651b2ce34bb9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE8e4ca92380f4: Provide a more complete configuration file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE8e4ca92380f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE671735ece24e: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE671735ece24e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE85bc67296e9d: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE85bc67296e9d
<lubot> <Neyder> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/0DxSvij0/file_6010.mp4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEa231aeb98940: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEa231aeb98940
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE0cd020b07ac6: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE0cd020b07ac6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEba23918cc98c: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEba23918cc98c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE7e8cac937d58: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE7e8cac937d58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE643b0b6bea0c: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE643b0b6bea0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE8d01a50e71ce: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE8d01a50e71ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL04c256916488: Add close tabs to the right] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL04c256916488
<wxl> @HMollerCl looks like it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl looks like it], cool so we only would have to wait untill 6.2 arrives ubuntu.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> oh hey @kc2bez did that patch compile without problems?????
<apt-ghetto> @wxl are you a C++ dev?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> oh hey @kc2bez did that patch compile without problems?????], It seemed to.
<wxl> apt-ghetto: i grok it enough to read it but i don't write it enough to be very efficient
<wxl> @kc2bez amazing. cool. this might be easier thani thought!
<apt-ghetto> I have a question about D54: I saw that there is the string literal "metadata::trust" in several places in the fileinfo.cpp
<lubot> <kc2bez> I hope I didn't miss anything but it seems good.
<apt-ghetto> In Java I would create a constant and replace the strings with the constant
<apt-ghetto> So in C++ it would look like `const char metadataTrust[] = "metadata::trust"`
<wxl> i think that's more of a style thing than anything
<apt-ghetto> and in the code it would look like `if(const auto data = g_file_info_get_attribute_string(inf_.get(), metadataTrust)) {`
<wxl> however, i tend to use constants when i know i have to refer to an important value often that will get used in a lot of places and has the potential to change
<wxl> the "potential to change" here is questionable, at least in the minds of the upstream developers
<apt-ghetto> IIf you have the string literal only once, there are no typos and changing this literal is just in one line
<apt-ghetto> So I think, they would accept upstream a change of this kind
<wxl> they might
<apt-ghetto> and we have to patch only this line
<wxl> upstream is a bunch of poo poos
<wxl> you're welcome to submit a pull request but i can just imagine it being shot down
<wxl> they sometimes seem to interpret "KISS" as "do the least amount of work as possible"
<apt-ghetto> KISS is a good design principle, but also DRY
<wxl> the choir hears you, preacher
<apt-ghetto> I can make a Pull request this friday or saturday
<wxl> just don't be shocked if they shoot it down
<apt-ghetto> but I preferred to hear the opinion of some C++ dev or at least of someone who is more familiar with C++
<lubot> <lynorian> I got bumped to next release litterally changing one character but that might just be when I submitted a patch a few days before release
<apt-ghetto> If they shoot me for technical reasons, I have no problems with it, because I learn something from it
<wxl> honestly i see it as more of a design principle issue than something specific to a language
<apt-ghetto> As far as I understand the reason for "trust" instead of "trusted", it is because Gnome is not a standard
<apt-ghetto> @kc2bez what is your opinion?
<wxl> there's not a written standard but the de facto standard is trusted
<wxl> LXQt initially wrote it with trust and despite the information about gnome, they don't want to bother with it
<wxl> it's essentially a laziness issue
<lubot> <kc2bez> In an ideal world upstream would be the best place.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm not a C++ Dev either.
<lubot> <kc2bez> We just need it work.
<wxl> @apt-ghetto: you can see their "logic" starting with my question here https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/pull/242#issuecomment-429918205
<ubot93> Pull 242 in lxqt/libfm-qt "Support adding metadata for trusting executables" [Merged]
<apt-ghetto> Yes, I saw it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE3933d5782c81: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE3933d5782c81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE1d9d20d3afc3: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE1d9d20d3afc3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEe4fddb501347: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEe4fddb501347
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE8ea095c99824: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE8ea095c99824
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE553cd44b9a39: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE553cd44b9a39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEdee0ea471fe0: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEdee0ea471fe0
<hmollercl>  /msg NickServ identify 1380
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl: have you had time to look into the software-properties-qt additional driver tab?
<wxl> no
<wxl> and today is a bad day for me on that but it's on my todo list (along with a million other things)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, it's only that next week I will be on vacation and in march I start a new job, so I won't have much time to do changes if they are needed.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: could you please take a look at that today ^^???
<lubot> <HMollerCl> question, there are 2 forms of deleting, back and formward, yes? how are they called in english? backspace and ????
<lynorian> it is the delete key in English
<lubot> <HMollerCl> delete is back? (teh key above enter/return)?
<wxl> backspace is deleting to the left; delete is deleting to the right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok, perfect
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks
<wxl> usually backspace is by enter and delete is by insert
<lynorian> no 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> backspace doesn't work in calc with VCL=qt5
<lynorian> did it before?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks got it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> did it before?], 6.2 is the first to have qt5, but with other VCL it wokds
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd9440ede1ee5: Add undo close tab to firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd9440ede1ee5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe1d118224db: Add firefox to info] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe1d118224db
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: could you please take a look at that today ^^???], Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it was already reported teh backsapce problem https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122238
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10289def6efe: Style some prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10289def6efe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7018fcb24cec: Style more qterminal prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7018fcb24cec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf1e140215987: Add toggle show menubar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf1e140215987
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5abbad37ee48: Rewrite qterminal hide tab bar with only one tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5abbad37ee48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL66334ace724c: Add limit tab width] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL66334ace724c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVE65ce22ef2577: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVE65ce22ef2577
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEe8df38e31e07: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEe8df38e31e07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEad2b9601eb13: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEad2b9601eb13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVE0ff2fdbd3364: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVE0ff2fdbd3364
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEef215b3f70e2: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEef215b3f70e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEd15dee62e415: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEd15dee62e415
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE114075cbf456: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE114075cbf456
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEa3ff9662ac98: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEa3ff9662ac98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEfa0843081ade: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEfa0843081ade
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE781c0823b392: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE781c0823b392
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVEb477da16e3a0: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVEb477da16e3a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVE5791ab0e650c: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVE5791ab0e650c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVE10dd26d5f059: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVE10dd26d5f059
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVE27cbe73d6fb8: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-1build1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVE27cbe73d6fb8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVE4185b9a23b3f: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-1build1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVE4185b9a23b3f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVEfcb8abf2981b: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVEfcb8abf2981b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE9c2ed8693209: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE9c2ed8693209
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE2e921a64febf: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE2e921a64febf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEc6ad9d9f62b8: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEc6ad9d9f62b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVE8eb6773d9248: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVE8eb6773d9248
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE7e6b5dcb199d: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE7e6b5dcb199d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEb22ef41957f8: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEb22ef41957f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVE2a7dc7bb0df7: DSC file for 0.13.0-1build1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVE2a7dc7bb0df7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVEf010e1ae130f: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVEf010e1ae130f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVEf2b970a9b1ed: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVEf2b970a9b1ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEed3d8479c4a2: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEed3d8479c4a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEeb61289eaade: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEeb61289eaade
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEd65fa3cdf61d: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEd65fa3cdf61d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE6df1285a09ed: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE6df1285a09ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE9b2c32b3b39f: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE9b2c32b3b39f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEe0a9625e1495: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEe0a9625e1495
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE246bb307a8a9: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE246bb307a8a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE1e3429684ed6: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE1e3429684ed6
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE22810dd5e568: DSC file for 0.14.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE22810dd5e568
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE82cb76eedb9f: DSC file for 0.14.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE82cb76eedb9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE7846a3e11648: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE7846a3e11648
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVEac53a6b1c7d8: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVEac53a6b1c7d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVEa6935a42162d: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVEa6935a42162d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE9a250ee6f7e8: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE9a250ee6f7e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4cde01d41278: Add show border checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4cde01d41278
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0619dddb1ae: Add asterisk for unsaved changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0619dddb1ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b29e389406d: Add show size on resizing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b29e389406d
<lubot> The_LoudSpeaker was added by: The_LoudSpeaker
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL394f58c37b71: Add transparency for qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL394f58c37b71
<lubot> <UnsonWong> @tsimonq2 hello
<lubot> <UnsonWong> how is lubuntu iso built？
<lubot> <UnsonWong> Generate iso for such a release as lubuntu
<wxl> @UnsonWong same way all the Ubuntu ones are. ask them :)
<lubot> <UnsonWong> I want to know the detailed steps
<wxl> like i said, ask Ubuntu
<lubot> <UnsonWong> oh
<lubot> <UnsonWong> are you bot？
<wxl> sure, yes, i'm a bot. which is why i'm replying directly to your inquiry.
<kc2bez> lubot is the name of the bridge between telegram and irc
<wxl> oh that's right. things look weird on telegram, too, i guess.
<kc2bez> A little just in reverse.
<kc2bez> It says Lubuntu Bridge Bot on the other side.
<lubot> <UnsonWong> what
<lubot> <UnsonWong> are you ok？
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, we are ok. This Telegram channel is bridged to IRC.
<lubot> <UnsonWong> Could you tell me the steps to generate lubuntu iso?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Like wxl said you would have to ask Ubuntu.
<kc2bez> wxl Time for our meeting?
<lubot> <UnsonWong> what is wxl？
<wxl> it's a force of pure evil
<wxl> kc2bez: seems like it
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you alive?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorta
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sup
<wxl> alright who else is around?
<kc2bez> o/
 * wxl pins drop
<kc2bez> crickets sound
<wxl> wow jeez ok
<wxl> i guess this will be a quick one
<wxl> kc2bez: want to go?
<kc2bez> Sure
<kc2bez> Trusted != Trust
<wxl> i bet lynorian is lurking somewhere too
<wxl> heh yes
<wxl> nuff sed XD
<kc2bez> I submitted a patch for T180
<lubot> <UnsonWong> how to make ubuntu iso
<kc2bez> Been testing the dailies for the LXQt change to 0.14
<lubot> <UnsonWong> custom ubuntu iso
<wxl> @UnsonWong: go ask the Ubuntu folks. not this channel. we don't provide the infrastructure for it, so we don't have the details.
<wxl> kc2bez: i haven't seen any new bugs pop up. everything seems to be running smooth? you doing exploratory testing?
<lubot> <UnsonWong> right
<kc2bez> I think there may be some tasks we can close, I will try to pick some off if I can.
<wxl> btw @tsimonq2 re ^^^ you need to review and land D54 please
<kc2bez> Yeah, I am running it here on my main machine and things seem good so far.
<wxl> dig deep. i found lots of bugs when i started early cosmic cycle just clicking and trying everything i could find.
<kc2bez> I'm not sure if I like the new notification thing or not but it works as intended.
<kc2bez> I will try to put some more time on it.
<lubot> <UnsonWong> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/Mqtqc0FI/file_6014.png
<wxl> yeah @HMollerCl had noticed some quirks about it
<lubot> <UnsonWong> (Sticker, 414x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/H0mV9V0t/file_6015.png
<wxl> in particular, keyboard-trigger sound events lead to notifications and the only way to turn it off is to ignore the panel altogether which seems less than ideal. i don't know if the upstream bug was filed
<lubot> <UnsonWong> can you see the picture？
<wxl> @UnsonWong: you're interrupting our meeting. please desist.
<lubot> <UnsonWong> OK
<wxl> s/trigger/triggered/
<lubot> <UnsonWong> sorry
<kc2bez> Not sure. It does work I suppose but every IRC message sets it off so I need to tweak that.
<wxl> ew
<wxl> that's probably configurable in quassel (or whatever you use) i imagine
<kc2bez> I get notified by IRC anyway, I don't need two notifications.
<wxl> oh in that case, you could just ignore it altogether
<kc2bez> Quassel and LXQt are notifying me, so I need to kill one of them.
<kc2bez> On the fence, not really a bug though.
<wxl> i would say that it might be good to turn off notifications for any application with robust notification handling
<kc2bez> I agree.
<wxl> well it's worth some tweaking
<wxl> so if you want to make a task to go through all the apps and figure that out, that would be rad
<kc2bez> Sure, I can try to cover that.
<wxl> thank you.. and for the lovely patch. i'm sure once @tsimonq2 comes up for air again we can get that one in
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Did you respond to my email yet wxl?
<kc2bez> desktop files for terminal apps work now too, so I think T170 should be good, I can write it up.
<wxl> @SamuelBanya not yet. will shortly. just checked off the one last prerequisite to my response
<wxl> nice
<kc2bez> I think that is it from me.
<wxl> k thx dan
<wxl> @SamuelBanya you want to go?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah sure.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So I've delegated only one day to help out with the welcome center aka Thursday nights after work for 2 hours aka 1 hour for C++ book work and then application to the welcome center with qt docs. I need someone's help to move off the need of using qt creator and to just utilize the terminal to make edits within the project since t
<lubot> he CMake ir Qt docs aren't too newbie friendly. If someone has more experience with qt and can help me learn how to learn from the docs that would be great. Otherwise I tried adding the resources to the CMakeLists.txt file to add Artems resources but i still am that guy who thinks we should just use QMake since it's just a one off utility.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Other than that, past helping make sure that's released I would like to just hunt Python based bugs with Hans on backup since I disagree with the use of CMake for the Welcome Center. I'm willing to stick with it for the April release but I'd rather have more say on any future projects with you guys. It irks me on that level to not
<lubot>  have some level of control
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyway thats it for me. Hoping that works out
<wxl> i'm not sure i understand the why but i do know there are certain constraints we face that are sort of related to packaging. that may well be the case.
<wxl> regarding not using qt creator if you're familiar with all of the semantics and syntax, it should be pretty easy. if not, though, probably not.
<wxl> and don't get irked. we have to occassionally make some decisions that might appear negative in some aspect or another, but are intended for the overall well being of the project. getting rid of 32 bit for example. i'm sure folks would like to have a say to change that, but it's not something we can support
<wxl> tl;dr it's not about you
<wxl> thanks @SamuelBanya
<wxl> thanks?
<wxl> s/?/!/
<wxl> who's next?
<kc2bez> You or @tsimonq2 I think.
<wxl> i'll go then
<wxl> so i helped track down the trusted executable thing
<wxl> (but kc2bez gets the credit!)
<wxl> got some isos spinning again so getting back to testing
<kc2bez> You are too kind XD
<wxl> hope to go through the changelogs for 0.14.0 and try to make sense out of it
<wxl> and do some more exploratory testing
<wxl> see if i can't grease the wheels on anything <0.14.0
<wxl> there's some lubuntu council stuff to do
<wxl> and plenty of bugs clogging up my email that i need to go through
<wxl> and that's where i'm at
<wxl> you're last @tsimonq2 
<kc2bez> wxl While we wait.
<kc2bez> I just noticed in the desktop preferences advanced tab, desktop shortcuts are back.
<kc2bez> Computer, Home, Network, Trash etc.
<kc2bez> You have to enable it though.
<wxl> yep i saw that
<wxl> i'm thinking we might want to enable that by default
<kc2bez> I noticed it in the libfm code.
<kc2bez> Right, I seem to recall that in 18.04
<wxl> yeps
<wxl> i want to see if mounts work too
<kc2bez> Same.
<kc2bez> Network browsing works better for SMB folks.
<wxl> good
<kc2bez> My mounts are shortcuts in pcmanfm but they don't automatically appear on the desktop.
<kc2bez> I'll look at it some more.
<wxl> it probably means they don't support it
<wxl> which is not surprising as the other shortcuts are pretty much brand new
<kc2bez> Cool, trash changes color if it has stuff vs. empty.
<kc2bez> It's the little things.
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2, you back?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, sorry
<kc2bez> Take care Simon.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-01
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As of right now, the Lubuntu Constitution is put into effect, as noted here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/constitution/browse/master/Constitution.md;1.0.0 ... This involves introduction of the Lubuntu Council and the Lubuntu Member system, which is officially ratified as of now. ... I would encourage all members of the community, w
<lubot> hether you contribute a little or a lot, to read this over carefully. It's now how the Lubuntu community will be governed going forward.
<lubot> * acheronuk looks at the lubuntu membership bit
<lubot> <acheronuk> wow. more 'managers' than members....
<lubot> <acheronuk> well, not really, but you are trying to get there!
<lubot> <Neyder> Reading
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If anyone figures out how to add icons and image through QAction with Qt let me know. Having issues doing it with the .qrc resource file
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T181: Test LXQt 0.14.0 for bugs.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T181
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T165: use ascending sort order in pcmanfm-qt] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165#3595
<lynorian> I got super busy today but have continued my manual work so I missed the meeting
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @tsimonq2 please review the latest Welcome Center D53 commit and share the link here so I can provide it to Artem to look at and build the welcome center with my latest changes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have anyone of yoy see this kind of updates in 18.10 ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/H4BQDjb.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (unattended upgrade during shutdown, don't turn off)
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl yes, I have, if you configure unattended-upgrades to not install until shutdown stages
<lubot> <teward001> but it's rare I've seen that, and never usually on the desktop ISOs for any of the releases
<papagayo> Hi you all. Do you think a way to reach online accounts in default lubuntu GUI will be integrated in future updates?
<apt-ghetto> What do you mean? Online accounts are online and normally reachable through a browser.
<papagayo> sorry but I can't find a way to reach it...
<papagayo> system tool does'nt give access to "online accounts" option
<teward> you mean that part of the Ubuntu desktop under settings called "Online Accounts" that lets you auth to various cloud service providers?
<lubot> <teward001> that one?
<lubot> <teward001> (Photo, 980x712) https://i.imgur.com/so5Rg4j.jpg
<papagayo> yes that's it... but in Lubuntu
<papagayo> you can fint it easyly using ubuntu but not in lubuntu
<papagayo> this option seems to be missing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, it's on the roadmap.
<lubot> <teward001> but not yet in the environment
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I already know upstream is going to refuse such a feature either way.
<lubot> <teward001> :
<lubot> <aptghetto> Which roadmap?
<lubot> <teward001> development roadmap probably?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Of Lxqt or Lubuntu?
<lubot> <teward001> if i'mi reading Simon's PMs right
<lubot> <teward001> Lubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> not upstream
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<papagayo> many thanks for your replies
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've never used ubuntu, so I didn't knew that existed. It has connection to onedrive (Microsoft)?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdc88017bf177: Add qterminal custom background image] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdc88017bf177
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa17a9ef5d0f8: Add split terminal instructions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa17a9ef5d0f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL270c20c9400a: Add qterminal switch vertical subterminals] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL270c20c9400a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10aafe4db43c: Add switching left and right subterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10aafe4db43c
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii. Everyone. I am Raman and I am a linux enthusiast. I want to contribute to lubuntu development. How can I start? ... Untill now I have been mostly distro-hopping, but lubuntu was one os on which I was stable for a long, long time. I even have also started a blog regarding the same and made a post about lubuntu. Here is the
<lubot>  link : http://theloudspeaker.home.blog/2018/09/23/lubuntu-the-os-that-everyone-deserves-but-doesnt-need/ ... Please let me know how can I help.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for the blog post! Maybe you would be interested in helping with the Lubuntu Manual :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is your native language English out of curiosity?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How can I start? My native language is hindi but I am fine with English.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Testing is also something that you can do
<lubot> <tsimonq2> True
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Testing is also something that you can do], I can test it on my pc. But in dual boot. I don't have an extra pc.
<lubot> <teward001> could use VMs, which is what I do for testing some things
<lubot> <teward001> just as an extra option ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [How can I start? My native language is hindi but I am fine with English.], lynorian is around but on IRC, this channel is bridged there
<teward> and some of us are in both places.
<teward> *pokes lynorian because Simon said to*
<teward> :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [lynorian is around but on IRC, this channel is bridged there], Should I connect on IRC then?
<teward> no
<teward> you can just stay on the Telegram
<teward> the messages you're typing are relayed here to IRC automatically
<teward> so lynorian will see the messages eventuall
<teward> as will I
<lubot> <teward001> except I can see them in both places 😛
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward [<teward> the messages you're typing are relayed here to IRC automatically], Yup! I understood that from the messages, been in this chat for a couple of days now.
<lubot> <aptghetto> @tsimonq2 do you have some packaging work for me that should be done in the next two weeks?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [except I can see them in both places 😛], and you get 2xnotifications \o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup! I understood that from the messages, been in this chat for a couple of days …], what's your background? studies? knowledge?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [what's your background? studies? knowledge?], Confident with C. Currently studying M.Sc. physics tho.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Willing to learn.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> awesome!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> interests? anything you would like lubuntu to have that currenty has not?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Was trying to read and follow osdevs wiki. Working on setting up cross compiler.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [interests? anything you would like lubuntu to have that currenty has not?], Would love to have something similar to kde connect from kubuntu for lubuntu but better, with abilities to manage phone calls on phone from lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so you are code enthusiast. Things are mainly written in C++ nad python
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and for ui Qt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. Listening.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Have just a basic experience with python.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you want to start coding you could port things you like from gtk to qt.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Example?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> an easy one i look a bit is redshift
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you know it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's in python though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the gui (redshift-gtk) is in python
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [@tsimonq2 do you have some packaging work for me that should be done in the next …], I can find something :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/jonls/redshift/tree/master/src
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Would love to have something similar to kde connect from kubuntu for lubuntu but …], I had visited lubuntu phabricator a few months back, saw that online account intergration point(like in ubuntu) that functionality in lubuntu would be very much appreciated as low end systems can then connect with google 
<lubot> drive and dropbox seamlessly. It only makes lubuntu better as lubuntu focuses on low end and older systems. Correct me if I am wrong.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [you know it?], No. Googling now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dropbox works fine for me in lubuntu. haven't tried Gdrive
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, @tsimonq2 and wxl could give you other things with more priority to look at.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [dropbox works fine for me in lubuntu. haven't tried Gdrive], Gdrive is more popular i guess. Due to all the sharing capabilities.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> bugs are a big issue to. I'm currently looking bugs with libreoffice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [anyway, @tsimonq2 and wxl could give you other things with more priority to look …], Yup! Will be waiting.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [bugs are a big issue to. I'm currently looking bugs with libreoffice.], Is there something I can help with?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> testing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [testing], So should I install latest lubuntu beta?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker in which version of lubuntu are you?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Set up a virtual machine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker in which version of lubuntu are you?], I have lubuntu 18.04 in vm. But my present linux distro is elementary os. Sorry.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so you are still in lxde.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you heard of 18.10 and lxqt?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lynorian> you can have more than one vm installed at once but to run multiple at the same time takes a ton of ram
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [<lynorian> you can have more than one vm installed at once but to run multiple a …], I have 6 gigs only. I will set up 18.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> setup a 19.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> beta
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Beta. Yes.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, alpha
<lubot> <HMollerCl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/disco-desktop-amd64.iso
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cutting edge
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Downloading right away!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks @The_LoudSpeaker!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One more thing, I use oracle virtualbox. Any other good alternatives?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> On Windows, no. On Linux, virt-manager beats VirtualBox every time.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [One more thing, I use oracle virtualbox. Any other good alternatives?], I use VBox it windows host
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YMMV of course. :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I use VBox in windows host], Same here. But I will be setting up lubuntu 19.04 in my linux system so, asked. I have seen virtualbox performing bad in linux.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [YMMV of course. :)], What's YMMV?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [What's YMMV?], Your Mileage May Vary. It's a common saying :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. Just got it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Your Mileage May Vary. It's a common saying :)], 👍🏻
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 so, regarding update-notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the only thing I haven't been able to handle is when during the process there are "questions" needed to be answered to continue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It happen to me sometimes with vbirtualbox
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahh, perhaps you need a debconf frontend
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the thingsis that I haven't been able to understand if/how aptdaemon handle it.
<teward> yeah that'd be debconf.  however you should try and not use it if you can avoid it, is what i've read in Debian
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> yeah that'd be debconf.  however you should try and not use it if you c …], That is wrong
<lubot> <teward001> *shrugs*
<lubot> <teward001> just saying what i've heard, but it should be debconf iirc.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will look at it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently aptdaemon has something with debconf
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [just saying what i've heard, but it should be debconf iirc.], Ask vorlon and infinity :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it haven't be form me easy to test error handling. Actually the problem with compton helped me in that.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Ask vorlon and infinity :P], no thanks i'm good :P
<lubot> <teward001> i don't work with packages that need odd questions like that anyways
<lubot> <teward001> and the parts I do need that in are all apport hooks so :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any ideas on how could I force questions for testing purpose?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [On Windows, no. On Linux, virt-manager beats VirtualBox every time.], I run 'sudo apt install virt-manager' is that enough?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can you get to landing this today? https://phab.lubuntu.me/D54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Fix metadata for trusting executables: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D54
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yep.
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2> np
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl I got 19.10 running in vm. Ready for testing. You mentioned libre office bugs. Where do I look for them?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> For now use it as you always use a system.  Familiarize with it, it's different than lxde
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Aye.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Read the manual that in the webpage
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You should find answers for most of your initial questions. Also you could find errors a d missing in the manual
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<kc2bez> wxl @tsimonq2 is there something I need to do for the no change rebuild to pcmanfm or does somebody else have that?
<wxl> we'd take care of that
<kc2bez> Gotcha, thanks.
<wxl> once libfm-qt is in the release pocket, we'd just set it up
<tsimonq2> s/release/proposed/g
<kc2bez> Understood, just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl The os seems preety unstable. Idk but it just got stuck while I was browsing. This happened twice. It would not take any input from keyboard. And would hang up. But only mouse can be moved. No effect of keys either. I had to force shut down it both times.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How much resources have you been giving it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 2 gigs
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 2 cpus
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how many tabs in browser?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One only.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Earlier it stopped when I was changing preferences for libre office.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's rare I haven't seen tha behaivour.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will try again after dome time.
<wxl> how much total ram do you have?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have a total of 6 gigs.
<wxl> hm this is rather strange
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> My host elementary os on acer aspire es1-132. If that helps.
<wxl> although 6 gigs isn't a lot to do much if you're doing anything in the host
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> hm this is rather strange], Yes. It is.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> although 6 gigs isn't a lot to do much if you're doing anything in the hos …], Nope nothing in host other than a text file in subl.
<wxl> i certainly have used less resources on a more limited machine and not had problems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> from where did you donloaded the iso¡? The link I gave you?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yes.
<wxl> did you install it or are you in the live session?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> From your link
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I installed it in virt-manager
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I tried sending ctrl+alt+f1, f2, through virt-manager but no response.
<wxl> send a screenshot of the desktop please?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! Just shut my syatem down. Wait a min. I will restart
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 debconf needs sudo privileges?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 debconf needs sudo privileges?], Yeah, it probably does, but if you're upgrading your system you have administrator priviledges anyway
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with aptdaemon you don't need
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I am not familiar with the intricate differences between the two, sorry.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will repeat as a parrot :"Aptdaemon allows normal users to perform package management tasks, e.g. refreshing the cache, upgrading the system, installing or removing software packages."
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> send a screenshot of the desktop please?], What screenshot do you require? Only desktop or some particular app?
<wxl> desktop will suffice but if you want to send the task manager running, that'd be great
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can't find task manager in lubuntu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wait got it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> desktop will suffice but if you want to send the task manager running, tha …], ^There you go.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1024x768) https://i.imgur.com/mUbSFbs.jpg
<wxl> aw was hoping to see the desktop too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1024x768) https://i.imgur.com/VGWLMQb.jpg
<wxl> oh my god that background i'm blind
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any good tool to copy files from guest to host in virt-manager? I had to mail these screenshots before I could get them on my phone. XD
<wxl> maybe since you're not using the host give it 4gb
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> oh my god that background i'm blind], XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Any good tool to copy files from guest to host in virt-manager? I had to mail th …], install telegram in lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt install telegram-desktop
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Will do that but still I need a tool to copy some files.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could you run ... apt list pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and tell what happens?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wait a min. Currently running apt upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it would be nice to see before the upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe yould runin parañeñ
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *you can
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! Upgrade completed before I saw your msg.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't wory
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in file manager got to about and tell me the version
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/RcsuQQi.jpg These were upgraded.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [in file manager got to about and tell me the version], 0.14.0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, you are in the latest.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try ging more ram as wxl stated.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will give 3 from next session.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I currently have 4G for it. I have an old computer with 2 Gb and it works perfect to.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> core 2 duo 1,83ghz 667mhz bus
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Currently it's not showing any problems. Let's see. Might be rectified after upgrade.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13Membership  3]   15tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley)  :  2], What's this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ignore it :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<teward> the Simon broke it :P
<tsimonq2> hah
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
<tsimonq2> Alright y'all, we now have a process for gaining Lubuntu Membership: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/membership/
<tsimonq2> If you've been contributing to Lubuntu for the last few months we encourage you to apply.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-02
<teward> *sprinkles some snapd into the Lubuntu images*
<tsimonq2> ...where?
<teward> :P
<wxl> EVERYWHERE
<teward> wxl said someone was asking for it
<teward> *hides*
<teward> no, no, just messing today :)
<wxl> X'''''''''''D
 * wxl hands tsimonq2 the antihistamines
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nah dude, I already had to take one when teward walked in
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<wxl> daaaaaang
<teward> you'll need more then
<teward> because there're now 20 of me in here
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T155: Provide complete mimeapps.list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155#3599
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3600
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T152: Disco Dingo Wallpaper] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T152#3601
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T181: Test LXQt 0.14.0 for bugs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T181#3605
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T179: libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179#3607
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c4dbf255d1c: add obvious way to switch tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c4dbf255d1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a46c1c24979: Add keyboard/menu tab switching] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a46c1c24979
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALefa06a0f6946: Add move tab left/right withg menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALefa06a0f6946
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL61c46fcb2ed8: Add clear active terminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL61c46fcb2ed8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbdaa397f4b75: Add hide window borders] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbdaa397f4b75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T179: libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179#3610
<lubot> <coolpolygons> im here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So, lynorian is our documentation mistress
<lubot> <coolpolygons> mhm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So, documentationwise, you can read the manual and find errors or missing stuff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Also finding bugs and reporting is a good way to start
<lubot> <coolpolygons> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> For that, is better to download the latest daily (19.04 candidates)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And use it as much as you can
<lubot> <coolpolygons> its fine if i run it in a vm right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's perfect
<lubot> <coolpolygons> ye ill try that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You could also move your 18.10 to 19.04 if you want
<lubot> <coolpolygons> nah i'd much rather make an isolated instance
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Perfect
<lubot> <coolpolygons> btw thanks for reaching out :D newbies like me get scared and lost easily
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Np
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Latest daily has lxqt 0.14, so test is needed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T180: Fix trusted executables AGAIN] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T180#3612
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey @coolpolygons long time no see :D
<lubot> <coolpolygons> @tsimonq2 [Hey @coolpolygons long time no see :D], heyyy man :D i was busy with my college apps but now im donee
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet!
<lubot> <coolpolygons> and just filed a bug report for disco
<lubot> <coolpolygons> i just typed "ubuntu-bug lubuntu-desktop" in terminal, is that the right way to do it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Take a look here too: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<lubot> <coolpolygons> gotcha
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde54c79b7d72: Add qterminal start with splits] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde54c79b7d72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa02b48d3b475: Style multiline paste checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa02b48d3b475
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84c1059e1dc2: Add 2 more checkboxes in prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84c1059e1dc2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb49d4ff32195: Add save position checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb49d4ff32195
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a1905862d12: Add open new terminals last working directory] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a1905862d12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfd4ae7752a71: Add dropdown settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfd4ae7752a71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdb00f50d3322: Start of shortcut tab for qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdb00f50d3322
 * lynorian sighs
<lynorian> I think I found some more English language wierdness this time in featherpad
<lynorian> uppercase and lowercase should be one word right
<lubot> <kc2bez> Webster says it is one word.
<lynorian> ok thanks @kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> Np anytime. I'm sure it is a matter of translation if I had to guess.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6cb1c43e6dc7: Add quassel prefrences screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6cb1c43e6dc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2fa340a12832: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2fa340a12832
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b6050ab34da: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b6050ab34da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcfac58ce79ee: Fix indent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcfac58ce79ee
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T180: Fix trusted executables AGAIN] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T180#3613
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde22d357834f: Inline Screenshot for compoton-conf] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde22d357834f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb53d8743d400: Fix mangled sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb53d8743d400
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18bd4e2c7019: Add search for groups] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18bd4e2c7019
<wxl> anyone want a super easy bug to fix? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] use ascending sort order in pcmanfm-qt: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165
<kc2bez> It looks pretty straightforward, did you see my comment? Should that be a separate issue?
<wxl> Oh pffht i totally glanced over that
<wxl> yeah i think add all the shortcuts
<wxl> those can be done in one commit/version if you want; obviously two changelog entries
<kc2bez> Makes sense, should be able to pull the source, change the file/changelog and arc diff, right?
<wxl> yeah this is a native package so there's a lot of extra b.s. you don't have to worry about
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-exceptions/
<wxl> tl;dr don't both with the source (it's already in there) or using patches/quilt
<kc2bez> I will give it go, and read that ^ over. I will let you know if I have any questions.
<wxl> sounds good
<wxl> thanks dan :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thank you.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> anyone want a super easy bug to fix? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165], Me
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T165], is an invalid task reference.
<wxl> @The_Loudspeaker have you done any packaging before?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Nope.
<wxl> ok, well, we gotta cut your teeth on that first :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How do I learn?
<wxl> here's the docs https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<wxl> that's an attempt to distill rather massive documentation provided by ubuntu and debian
<wxl> i'd read over the short story and get a sense of the basic process
<wxl> then see it in action here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-example/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will read everything and let you know.
<wxl> hey @kc2bez this task refers to the desktop icons so let's cloe that one out when you make that change as well as the other one https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] The return of Desktop icons: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is the bug fixing very urgent? I am kinda busy right now. Have a few tests coming up. Cab work fully on Tuesday night, till then I will read the docs and let you know. Okay?
<wxl> yeah that works fine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<wxl> thank you!
<kc2bez> Sounds good wxl.
<wxl> @The_Loudspeaker this might be an easy one to change. i'm sure this doesn't give you enough information to figure out how to fix it but it's basically digging up a file from old repositories and adding it to the new ones, so kind of a no brainer. https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Provide complete mimeapps.list: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T164: cause default application changes to work in lxqt-config-session] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T164#3615
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T155: Provide complete mimeapps.list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155#3617
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3618
<wxl> @tsimonq2: hey while you're here doesn't this need a [SRU] sectioon somewhere? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1799855
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, In Progress]
<wxl> okie dokie
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: hey while you're here doesn't this need a [SRU] sectioon somewh …], Uuuuh what? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> okie dokie], ECHAAAAN
<wxl> i'm just saying is it done?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just started the process
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: Deal with disappeared lubuntu-core] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3619
<wxl> ok
<kc2bez> wxl I pushed D55 please let me know if you need anything.
<kc2bez> My apologies wxl Did I make the change properly?
<wxl> good job kc2bez. btw in phab the summary could be considered like the short commit message. you should add greater details in the next section. also if you did the likes of T165, it would autolink it there
<kc2bez> Thanks I will try to remember that. I appreciate the feedback.
<wxl> np
<wxl> there is a way you can use arc diff to modify those things as you're sending over the new changes
<kc2bez> how do I change that part, I didn't see it.
<wxl> oh you don't have to worry about it now
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. Sorry about that.
<wxl> no big deal at all
<wxl> i THINK it's arc --edit diff
<wxl> i think you have to do it when making a commit though
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. Thanks.
<wxl> np
<wxl> 4g`n3663
<wxl> argh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T180: Fix trusted executables AGAIN] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T180#3622
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T178: Plymouth Logo centering] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T178#3624
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. Since I could not log in https://translate.lubuntu.me, I tried to redefine the password but I did not receive any confirmation emails. I then tried to create a new account with the same email, but I also did not receive any confirmation email.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> When I tried to use the possibility (which appears when we tried unsuccessfully to reset the password) to send a message of information of the occurrence, the message "Server error: The server had serious problems with your request". ... I did not know if I should send this message to Lubuntu suport, but since it is not a message r
<lubot> equesting help in using Lubuntu, I sent it here, which is a more discreet chanel.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T178: Plymouth Logo centering  3]   15apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto)  c …], Wonderful! I've tried it and it's actually much better now. Is it even possible to put a little more space on the left side? 😊 Just a little more.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [Wonderful! I've tried it and it's actually much better now. Is it even possible …], @aptghetto
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [@aptghetto], ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 I had some problems with my linux setup so, I had to reinstall it. I had to also reinstall the lubuntu disco in vm. I didn't tell that day but I guess there is some problem.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> After creating a vm of disco in virt-manager, when I run it and ran the installater, my keyboard didn't work for the vm. But then I deleted that vm and created a new one again with same configs. But this time my keyboard was working fine in the vm.  ... That day I thought I might have made some mistake while creating the vm bu
<lubot> t same thing happened today so I thing there's something wrong? Or did I miss something?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL602cf468a9c7: Add change LXQt theme] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL602cf468a9c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec3bc04106e3: Add more description of LXQt theme and override wallpaper checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec3bc04106e3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83942643167f: Add mouseover to description of panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83942643167f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb827c7963221: Improve discover updating] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb827c7963221
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-27
<guiverc> yep... in destroying my server, & needing to restore data I discovered I didn't have it safe "." files, so bazaar doesn't recognize my dir anymore :(   I'll have to re-download I guess (I have my files anyway if I need to start again; which I don't expect to need)
<guiverc> sorry wxl; was busy writing lubu.support reply on forums; i'll endeavour to fix my bazaar issue tomorrow (unlikely to get to it today); whenever it suits you after that (ie. give me ~2 days from now) .. you can set time, or just ask I'll try & fit around you..
<wxl> guiverc: just hit me up and you've got everything set back up and maybe i can go over things with you as we go
<wxl> launchpad is kind of a ridiculous interface for dealing with reviews, honestly
<guiverc> ack
<wxl> do if you DND to the desktop from the menu and copy the desktop file, it will be marked as untrusted. now technically it's a copy of a desktop entry from /usr/share/applications. both of them do not have metadata::trusted set, whch is equivalent to being untrusted. however, if you navigate to /usr/share/applications, everything's trusted. maybe a weird bug?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6554aa58c010: Add recent files button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6554aa58c010
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7eb5e036b999: Specify on the command line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7eb5e036b999
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa37f39293497: Add note on print dialog window to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa37f39293497
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91e94a4c712d: Add choosing which printer to use] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91e94a4c712d
<kc2bez> wxl: I feel like that is probably intentional from upstream. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T148: Fix merges from MoM] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T148
<lubot> <RikMills> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-offering-changes-2020
<wxl> kc2bez: indeed you are correct
<wxl> @RikMills doesn't seem like any of that's relevant to us eh?
<lubot> <RikMills> If you are interested in the future of the toolkit you build your desktop on it might be
<wxl> @RikMills perhaps i was saying more that it doesn't have any negative effect on us :)
<lubot> <teward001> *stabs wxl and @tsimonq2* oyi need you guys to DO WORK
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> > open-source users will receive patch-level releases of 5.15 until the next minor release will become available
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a negative effect
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: maybe we should revert the qt5 vcl, see this bug when exporting to pdf https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125234
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T68: provide a solution for installing third-party/proprietary drivers] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68#3052
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T148: Fix merges from MoM  3]   15The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) …], I didn't recieve a mail for this. Phab mails aren't working @teward001 ?
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [I didn't recieve a mail for this. Phab mails aren't working @teward001 ?], related to T147 (infra/security).
<lubot> <teward001> known issue
<lubot> <teward001> not one that we are publicly explaining atm
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [I didn't recieve a mail for this. Phab mails aren't working @teward001 ?], see PMs
<The_LoudSpeaker> ow. Thanks wxl for merging that task.
<lubot> <teward001> The_LoudSpeaker check your Telegram PMs.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T142: Deal with merges] rikmills (Rik Mills) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T142#3054
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what do I write in test plan for merge?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> where do I read about lintian warning?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (s)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `W: lxqt-about-l10n: package-relation-with-self breaks: lxqt-about-l10n (<< 0.14.0)`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://lintian.debian.org/index.html
<wxl> @UniversalSuperBox is that bad though?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [https://lintian.debian.org/index.html], Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [W: lxqt-about-l10n: package-relation-with-self breaks: lxqt-about-l10n (<< 0.14. …], what does this mean?
<wxl> @HMollerCl re:vcl sounds like the issue with with the renderer. how do we specify cairo?
<The_LoudSpeaker> nvm: https://lintian.debian.org/tags/package-relation-with-self.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl re:vcl sounds like the issue with with the renderer. how do we …], SAL_VCL_QT5_USE_CAIRO=true libreoffice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but that didn't work well for me
<wxl> why not?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> libreoffice was completely unusable
<kc2bez> yes, unusable = not working well
<wxl> hm
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T142: Deal with merges] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T142#3056
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> hm], it worked for me in the past (18.10 I think) SAL_VCL_QT5_USE_CAIRO=true SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=qt5 libreoffice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> yes, unusable = not working well], wxl: this happen to me https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/attachment.cgi?id=157467
<wxl> it seems to me that upstream is not aware it's problematic the way the original bug reads
<lubot> <mttcastelli> Fun facts: if you install baobab in a Ubuntu lxqt environment, it will override pcmanFM-qt to open any removable devices from the rd element in the panel :(
<wxl> what's the problem? that a disk analyzer opens all the disks? i'm not totally surprised.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T142: Deal with merges] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T142#3065
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s7s4hdVHf7/
<The_LoudSpeaker> getting this on a debuild -b --no-sign but builds fine with debuild -S -k[key]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T142: Deal with merges] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T142#3070
<wxl> so -b is binary -S is source
<wxl> it's likely you would have problems with binaries that you wouldn't with source builds
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. reading manual now.
<lubot> <teward001> well that's also clearly explaining what the core issue is
<lubot> <teward001> -b requires that you have lxqt-config and lxqt-config-l10n installed wherever you're calling the -b
<lubot> <teward001> debuild is not smart enough to call apt to install the build depends
<lubot> <teward001> so if you are doing a binary build first, pull all your Build Dependencies in first manually
<The_LoudSpeaker> I did a apt build-dep
<wxl> which, incidentially, is in the packaging tutorial XD
<lubot> <teward001> that won't help you if the package isn't seeded.
<lubot> <teward001> or available in your environment
<lubot> <teward001> s/seeded/in your repos/
<lubot> <teward001> you'll have to do apt install for each of the listed build depends in the d/control file
<lubot> <teward001> (shorthand for debian/control, I use d/ to indicate shorthand for debian/ in source packages)
<The_LoudSpeaker> k.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I remember doing it for something else
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker sometimes in lxqt the version required of other lxqt component isn't well defined.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you might have to build the other lxqt component before.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I checked it with ubottu
<The_LoudSpeaker> the versions are there
<The_LoudSpeaker> atleast in focal. not in bionic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> fo example, pcmanfm-qt says in cmakelist that libfm-qt min vwesion is 0.14.1 which is the one we have in focal, but we had to build libfm-qt git before.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pcmanfm-qt git version.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wait @teward, manually installing all those in build-dep of a package and using apt build-dep is any different?
<teward> how did you call apt build-dep?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @hmollercl. oh I see. I will check if I need to build something
<The_LoudSpeaker> @teward I did a "sudo apt build-dep lxqt-config"
<teward> apt build-dep only works when you're pulling in the build deps for a package already in the repositories that your system uses tfor apt install and such
<teward> that pulls in the build dependencies for lxqt-config but *not* lxqt-config as a build dependency
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh not for all the extra ones
<teward> for THAT you need `apt install ...` not `build-dep`
<The_LoudSpeaker> I gotcha 
<teward> so if I do `apt build-dep python3.6` in a Bionic box it'll pull *all* the build dependencies for the python3.6 source package
<teward> C++
<teward> libssl-dev
<teward> etc.
<teward> but *NOT* `python3.6` itself
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. doing it again. one sec
<lubot> <teward001> i'm headed home - day's over for me.
<The_LoudSpeaker> same story even after manually installing everything from control file. and also installing lxqt-config.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-28
<lubot> <teward001> The_LoudSpeaker: that's usually because binary builds are weird.  Stupid question but you're developing on a Focal machine where you are running `debuild -b` yes?
<kc2bez> wxl: I am looking for some guidance re P59 That is not an error I remember
<kc2bez> I have looked through the manual and it seems like what is there should be valid
<wxl> whichn?
<kc2bez> Inconsistent Maintainer
<kc2bez> in https://phab.lubuntu.me/P59
<wxl> DEBEMAIL?
<kc2bez> It picked up on my DEBEMAIL
<kc2bez> But I am not Lubuntu Developers
<kc2bez> Except that I am 
<wxl> maybe unset it?
<wxl> i'm at a loss
<wxl> whatcha trying to do here?
<kc2bez> Well I built the package with sbuild and it did a lintian run
<kc2bez> Which threw a new error I have never got before
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i don't sbuild so.......
<lubot> <teward001> "This sometimes happens when environmental variables like DEBEMAIL are set to different values when building sources and changes separately. Please use the same maintainer everywhere."
<lubot> <teward001> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/inconsistent-maintainer.html
<lubot> <teward001> Maintainer and your DEBEMAIL need to match
<wxl> wow
<wxl> thanks mr. obvious :)
<lubot> <teward001> there's some chaos with how it works
<lubot> <teward001> BUT
<kc2bez> There is this though https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-binary.html#s-maintainer
<wxl> i don't get the error with debuild and such
<wxl> BUT
<wxl> Use of uninitialized value $ENV{"DEBEMAIL"} in pattern match (m//) at /usr/bin/debuild line 1069.
<lubot> <teward001> ^ there you go, you need to set DEBEMAIL xD
<kc2bez> specifically "If the maintainer of the package is a team of people with a shared email address, the Uploaders control field must be present and must contain at least one human with their personal email address."
<lubot> <teward001> it should then not error
<kc2bez> Which insinuates that a shared email should be acceptable
<lubot> <teward001> might I ask which source you're building?  Just curious so I can run an sbuild in case you uneed me to :)
<lubot> <teward001> it is, but *you* need to set DEBEMAIL in your environment
<lubot> <teward001> see what wxl just said
<wxl> hm
<wxl> maybe the issue is the packaging tutorial says DEBMAIL not DEBEMAIL
<kc2bez> oooo
<kc2bez> $DEBMAIL = me
<kc2bez> not $DEBEMAIL
<wxl> that fixes
<kc2bez> let me try again
<kc2bez> ok so I must be missing something else $DEBEMAIL is right but I am still getting the same error.
<kc2bez> @teward001 I was building calamares-settings-ubuntu to answer your earlier question.
<wxl> did you export it?
<kc2bez> Yes. echo $DEBEMAIL returns my email address
<lubot> <teward001> you need to export it in your session :)
<lubot> <teward001> kc2bez: code on Phab?
<kc2bez> I started a new session after I changed it
<kc2bez> Yes @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> *sbuilds the thing locally*
<lubot> <teward001> ... wow pkgstripfiles took an eternity
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It usually does
<kc2bez> You should do artwork XD
<lubot> <teward001> ah OK I see what this is doing
<lubot> <teward001> so it's complaining that Maintainer is LUbuntu Developers but your changes is signed by yourself
<lubot> <teward001> same as for me
<lubot> <teward001> let me... test... something...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [so it's complaining that Maintainer is LUbuntu Developers but your changes is si …], Yeah don't worry about that
<lubot> <teward001> *glares at this error for a while*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a local error only
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Yeah don't worry about that], tell that to kc2bez :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Only with sbuild
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just ignore it
<kc2bez> ok, I just don't remember seeing that before
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now if you REALLY wanna make it go away, there's an arg you can pass to sbuild
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Just ignore it], tell that to kc2bez :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 ... or we can be anal and try and get a lintian localpatch to ignroe this when Lubuntu Developers is in the maintainer line in source :P
<lubot> <teward001> there's SOMETHING in there for Ubuntu Developers too but IDK where
<lubot> <teward001> and CBA to dig deeper
<lubot> <teward001> (because of `update-maintainer` settingi Ubuntu Developers as the maintainer)
<lubot> <teward001> *noms ice cream*
<kc2bez> Thanks @tsimonq2 for dropping by.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [there's SOMETHING in there for Ubuntu Developers too but IDK where], No there isn't
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Thanks @tsimonq2 for dropping by.], I thought I saw ABI BREAK but I guess I was mistaken XD
<kc2bez> It was close with "lintian error"
<kc2bez> XD
<wxl> exit
<wxl> oop
<kc2bez> no stay
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43b79ccbe7c6: add finish button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43b79ccbe7c6
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> Use of uninitialized value $ENV{"DEBEMAIL"} in pattern match (m//) at /usr …], I too got this last night. But all was good.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [The_LoudSpeaker: that's usually because binary builds are weird.  Stupid questio …], Yes.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what is "now" … apt list --upgradable -a … Listando... Hecho … libqpdf26/focal 9.1.1-1 amd64 [actualizable desde: 9.1.0-1] … libqpdf26/now 9.1.0-1 amd64 [instalado, actualizable a: 9.1.1-1]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why "now" instead of "focal" ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Still studying. I don't get the propose pocket, I don't remember using it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [why "now" instead of "focal" ?], Version installed?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Still studying. I don't get the propose pocket, I don't remember using it], When you upload a source package, it publishes in the proposed pocket if it's not NEW. It then builds binaries for every architecture but doesn't publish binaries if there are any NEW binaries (that's the two NEW queues). Once it goes through 
<lubot> installability tests and autopkgtests, Britney will move it to the release pocket. focal-release is an invisible link to focal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> proposed is a partial pocket
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T143: Enable i386 architecture] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143#3072
<wxl> yes but new =! now
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker are these merges the syncs of phab from the archive or are these actually to resolve the MoM failures that will then be uploaded?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker are these merges the syncs of phab from the archive or ar …], The ones that fix the merge and then will be uploaded.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker is there a reason you don't trust yourself to do it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I can't assign myself as a reviewer.
<wxl> yes but you can push to phab and upload
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I can?
<wxl> uh duh you're a developer :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Directly arc land?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> uh duh you're a developer :)], So directly arc land?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> then upload
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But it does give a warning na? About not being approved.
<wxl> right
<wxl> you can go in and approve it :)
<wxl> or just ignore it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sare. Will do.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One more reason I put up a revision was to check if build environment was right. I moved it to my aws machine.
<wxl> you should be able to evaluate that i imagine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think it is. Only thing left is bzr part. I will do it later if needed.
<wxl> bzr???
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Bazaar
<wxl> but no lxqt packages require that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I know.
<wxl> oh you mean on your new machine ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw how did they name it bazaar? In Hindi it means marketplace.
<wxl> the cathedral and the bazaar
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ?
<wxl> oh man https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cathedral_and_the_Bazaar
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Adding this to reading list.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Gtg now. Have to wake up in 3 hours. Bye!
<wxl> see yuh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Version installed?], focal
<wxl> new cala
<lubot> <kc2bez> yup
<lubot> <kc2bez> reading through now
<wxl> unpackfs weight sounds nice
<wxl> nothing sounds breaking
<wxl> i do notice there's a long startup to our cala.. maybe that noconfig=true option would help? seems like we have configs for everything but i dunno
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it might be the welcome or locale modules doing their thing.
<wxl> yah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: how should I drop D28?
<lubot> <kc2bez> D28?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] add .desktop to /usr/share/Lubuntu/applications to change icons: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D28
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can abandon it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can edit, but haven't found abandon/delete/drop
<lubot> <kc2bez> There should be an option in either the comment section or in the controls on the right.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, add action in coment section  "abandon revision"
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am on my phone right now so I don't have a screenshot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks, that helped
<lubot> <kc2bez> Excellent!
<wxl> lubuntu.rocks only $4.99 https://news.gandi.net/en/2020/01/six-domains-on-promotion-starting-today/?pk_campaign=ennewsletter-january2020&pk_kwd=donuts
<lubot> <kc2bez> It really does. Should I up my donation so we can get it?
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> It isn't the domain I was hoping we could get.
<wxl> .org is like $10.99
<wxl> but taken
<wxl> Registrant State/Province: Panama
<wxl> strange
<lubot> <kc2bez> indeed
<wxl> ah, .org redirect
<wxl> err .net
<lubot> <kc2bez> of course
<wxl> man i can't wait until 18.04 dies. it will be hilarious to see people getting dismayed by the website which is entirely lxde
<wxl> i mean it will be sad for the users but hopefully will put the nail in that coffin
<lubot> <kc2bez> turn the page, new chapter.
<wxl> yup
<wxl> oops https://github.com/lubuntu-dev/lubuntu.net/issues
<wxl> we should direct people to file bugs there
<lubot> <kc2bez> All lxde bugs anyway
<wxl> i meant with their website but yeah that would be good too XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> once it is out of support of course. :)
<wxl> hey maybe he'll keep it going. that would be neat
<wxl> i mean it wouldn't be lubuntu but
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Lubuntu-legacy...
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-29
<wxl> @HMollerCl are T136, T116, and T44 not dupes of one another?
<wxl> @HMollerCl also T95 should be closed as invalid or wontfix or something given D28's abandonment, right?
<wxl> ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f04d0b161ed: Add selecting page ranges] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f04d0b161ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL332a3462cd63: Remove + that somehow got in there] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL332a3462cd63
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc3324a3a9cb: Remove boomer spacing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc3324a3a9cb
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl are T136, T116, and T44 not dupes of one another?], 116 an 136 yes are dupe, but 44? I don't see the connection
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl also T95 should be closed as invalid or wontfix or something gi …], Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> does xorg-server exist in focal? I didn't see it apt list xorg-server* … Listando... Hecho … xorg-server-source-hwe-18.04/focal 3:14.5 amd64 … xorg-server-source/focal,focal 2:1.20.6-1ubuntu1 all
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or I may have some source.list problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> source/sources
<lubot> <HMollerCl> finnaly could solve my dpi issue with nvidia trhough sddm.conf
<lubot> <wxl23> @HMollerCl [116 an 136 yes are dupe, but 44? I don't see the connection], Oops I meant T29
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, T29 is different, is the whole connection editor, the others are only ab "ask password" from vpn
<lubot> <HMollerCl> from/for
<wxl> what do you all think about making this the default? it would make it harder for devices without a physical keyboard but at the benefit of improving the situation for those with one https://github.com/m-wynn/sddm_wynn-theme/issues/11#issuecomment-354773089
<ubot93> Issue 11 in m-wynn/sddm_wynn-theme "Virtual Keyboard fills the whole screen" [Closed]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING145d015a5b02: Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING145d015a5b02
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> what do you all think about making this the default? it would make it hard …], i had it, the problem was taht it started open
<wxl> you had it unset and it opened the keyboarD????
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was testing how an update from 18.04 to 20.04 would go on, and it installed plasma, and with it qtvirtualkeyboard-plugin
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and apparently if sddm.conf has no entry it opens it as default.
<wxl> the idea is not to remove the entry but to make it null
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i had to "fold" it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the test would be first install qtvirtualkeyboard-plugin
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and then experiment with the entry
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGING0228e0c01728: Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING0228e0c01728
<wxl> huh it's a suggests so shouldn't get installed by default
<wxl> all the way since it was included in d/control at all, at least as far back as bionic
<wxl> so that's super weird
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's a suggest from what?
<wxl> qtvirtualkeyboard-plugin is a suggest of sddm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe that's why I ended up with it in my 18.04->20.04 travel
<wxl> a suggest is not a recommend
<wxl> they are NOT installed by default
<wxl> indeed 20.04 doesn't have it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, we could seed it if we want
<wxl> i don't want :)
<wxl> i want to make sure it's NOT there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa, I understand you wanted to have the virtual keyboard
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *understood
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker shortcut bug for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1861223
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1861223 in lxqt-globalkeys (Ubuntu) "Desktop switch Control+F* grab keys even if disabled" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker shortcut bug for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1861 …], I will have a look once I am free.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: on libreoffice vcl, let's see if 6 .4 brings some solutions (cairo working)
<wxl> @HMollerCl is it out?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> according tu omgubunt it will be soon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/01/libreoffice-6-4-released-new-features
<wxl> 6.3.4-0ubuntu2 is in proposed right now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will 6.4 make it to 20.04?
<wxl> might be good to chase the libreoffice team and ask
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0df5627d17b: Reorder accleration and sensitivity] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0df5627d17b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbd648c40455d: Add Lock screen now option to screensaver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbd648c40455d
<lubot> Chris McDonald was added by: Chris McDonald
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [will 6.4 make it to 20.04?], I think it will
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa628aaf8653: Reorder blank screen to the start] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa628aaf8653
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa2a0dba0ca08: Use title in the menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa2a0dba0ca08
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker shortcut bug for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1861 …], I just read it. Noice bug! I will have to dig in more.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> same story even after manually installing everything from cont …], @teward001 wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> anyone else?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> exit
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ouch! ignore ^
<lubot> <wxl23> Give me a diff and I can try to replicate
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sare. one sec.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P60
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Apply this to lxqt-config on phab
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and then try to debuild -S as said in packaging tutorial
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, ignore whitespace errors while applying, i.e do a "`git apply changes.diff --ignore-whitespace`"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> side quest: how do I make pastes from arc paste public visible by default?
<wxl> for the latter thing, policy issue. fixed
<wxl> former: what error?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker ^
<wxl> cuz i got a "debian/rules:23: *** missing separator.  Stop."
<wxl> and when i look at debian/rules i see 23 and 26 both have spaces rather than tabs
<wxl> fix those and all works fine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> and when i look at debian/rules i see 23 and 26 both have spaces rather th …], Shit. 🤦🏻‍♂️
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> fix those and all works fine], K.
<wxl> i mean "missing separator" isn't the same as "your spaces should be tabs" but clearly it's a syntax error
<wxl> also https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html#targets
<wxl> "A new rule begins with its target declaration in the first column. The following lines beginning with the TAB code (ASCII 9) specify the recipe for carrying out that target. "
<wxl> the other reason i noticed this is because i went to line 23 of d/rules and compared it to other lines
<wxl> furthermore in vim those lines were highlighted in red
<wxl> since the shebang implies it's a makefile, it most likely follows makefile specifications which is why it works like that
<wxl> indeed https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makefile#Rules
<wxl> "Note the use of meaningful indentation in specifying commands; also note that the indentation must consist of a single <tab> character. "
<wxl> hopefully that gives you some ideas of where to look to solve similar problems in the future
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Someone using nvida and dual monitors wit lubuntu lxqt? I'm having a hard time to configure it properly.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s7s4hdVHf7/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> and when i look at debian/rules i see 23 and 26 both have spaces rather th …], I have tabs in here.
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [I have tabs in here.], Hello
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hola!
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [hola!], Hajime Mashite
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I mean namaste!
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [I mean namaste!], All good?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup! everything's fine.
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [yup! everything's fine.], Ok
<lubot> <Rutvikm> GN
<wxl> i really don't understand raman
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i really don't understand raman], what you don't understand?
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @wxl [<wxl> i really don't understand raman], Yeah this is slightly ot ish
<wxl> why you're having so much problem with this when it works just fine for me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> idk.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It builds for you?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> this is debuild -S?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> he was talking about the problem in my pastebin.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> this is debuild -S?], No. it is debuild -b
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> i earlier mentioned debuild -S
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> debuild -S runs fine for me too.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [he was talking about the problem in my pastebin.], @Rutvikm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ## testbuild the package in https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packagingtutorial/ … wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [i earlier mentioned debuild -S], this was my bad sorry.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> for the latter thing, policy issue. fixed], so now arc paste sends public visible pastes ?
<wxl> yeah they're public now
<wxl> ok i confirmed your problem
<wxl> i wonder if these are new
<wxl> they're not new
<wxl> OH
<wxl> i think they are new
<wxl> for us
<wxl> they came in dec 2018
<wxl> suffice it to say you need to fix d/manpages
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTLTENNPACKAGING3506c5b0b7d8: Update build depends] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTLTENNPACKAGING3506c5b0b7d8
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13rLXQTLTENNPACKAGING3506c5b0b7d8: Update build depends  3]   15Th …], ```Rejected: … The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question.```
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what to do now?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh nvm. forgot to verify it from packageset page.
<The_LoudSpeaker> !stand-up
<ubot93> Factoid 'stand-up' not found
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> \o
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<lynorian> o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, is it now? or in 1 hour?
<lynorian> now I think
<kc2bez> o/
<kc2bez> It should be now @HMollerCl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGb0be4bdc095e: Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGb0be4bdc095e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl? @tsimonq2 ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh snap! I forgot to update changelog on the last one.
<kc2bez> HMollerCl would you like to get us started?
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so I did thsi revisions: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/D71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] added libreoffice-qt5 package: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D71
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Add Lubuntu Round Openbox Theme and change background and hover color for in menu search: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D70
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Added SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=qt5 env var in session.conf so libreoffice use qt5 VCL: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D72
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for theming and libreoffice.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the idea with libreoffice is to use vcl_plugin=qt5 (instead of gtk3) which gives a qt5 filepicker and print dialog look
<lubot> <HMollerCl> buuuuut, ther is a problem with saving as pdf with qt5 and there is no current solution
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, we might have to revert them
<lynorian> ok good theming updates when you think you are done please tell me so I can update the screenshots in the manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in the theming thing, it is for inserach menu colors and a new lubuntu openbox theme
<lynorian> Ouch saving as pdf not working is pretty big bug
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and that's it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> ok good theming updates when you think you are done please tell me so …], for sure
<kc2bez> They haven't been committed yet, they are only differentials in phab.
<kc2bez> So noting to revert yet
<kc2bez> *nothing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this isn't commited?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Added SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=qt5 env var in session.conf so libreoffice use qt5 VCL: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D72
<kc2bez> It is accepted but not committed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok
<kc2bez> One of the developers would have to `arc land`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, there should be 2 things to make vcl-plugin qt5 work. 1) the env var 2) the package
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if only 1 is present it wont wotk
<kc2bez> If you don't think we should commit them you can abandon the differentials or add to them with another `arc diff`
<kc2bez> Makes sense @HMollerCl thanks for your work.
<kc2bez> @The_Loudspeaker it looks like you are next.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> one sec.
<The_LoudSpeaker> merge lxqt-about https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING145d015a5b0251d1af070a8430278f9e716a60da
<The_LoudSpeaker> merge lxqt-admin https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING0228e0c017284885cab3ad20d9b6f49ffd27f7f3
<lynorian> my turn?
<kc2bez> almost
<The_LoudSpeaker> commit for l10n https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTLTENNPACKAGING3506c5b0b7d862753d5ddc27361f981f479cdf21
<kc2bez> after @The_Loudspeaker
<The_LoudSpeaker> how do I upload it?
<kc2bez> `dput`
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, just freshly messed up a commit https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGb0be4bdc095efbac65e0611f2aa68522c0a04e63
<The_LoudSpeaker> how do I revert?
<kc2bez> just add another one if you haven't uploaded
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, l10n isn't in lubuntu-packageset
<The_LoudSpeaker> ok. I will add another revision with changelog only
<kc2bez> do we even need it? @tsimonq2 mentioned debian split it out and then added it back
<kc2bez> Not sure what is up with that
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. It can wait. I will finish lxqt-config as per wxl's instructions 
<The_LoudSpeaker> done from my side.
<kc2bez> Thanks for working through those.
<kc2bez> @lynorian it is your turn now,
<lynorian> Link cdimage
<lynorian> Add process count for qps 
<lynorian> Add mouseover
<lynorian> View details for qps
<lynorian> Update qps version
<lynorian> Add open file button and recent files button to just libreoffice 
<lynorian> More detail on loimpress printing
<lynorian> Minor typo fixes
<lynorian> Lock screen now and other stuff for 
<lynorian> a few typograic fixes
<kc2bez> That is fantastic lyn! Anything else?
<lynorian> nope
<kc2bez> Thanks!
<kc2bez> Short list from me.
<kc2bez> Created 
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D75
<kc2bez> Commented on
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D71
<kc2bez> Commented on 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Add shellprocess for i386 multiarch: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] added libreoffice-qt5 package: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D71
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D77
<kc2bez> That is all I have for this week.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING2fbf2a930d26: Provide changelog to last change] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING2fbf2a930d26
<kc2bez> Is there anyoone else or does anyone have anything else?
 * lynorian does not
<kc2bez> Sounds good.
 * guiverc has nothing
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez now check
<kc2bez> Will do.
<kc2bez> Thanks everyone!
<The_LoudSpeaker> thanks to you too.
<kc2bez> That looks good @The_Loudspeaker. You will just need to remember make sure you have all your changes before you upload. You can do that by git cloning into a new working directory and then building.
<The_LoudSpeaker> k.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALacc84a7c0a1b: Add Group id field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALacc84a7c0a1b
<The_LoudSpeaker> I somehow missed it when I ran git status. won't happen again.
<kc2bez> No worries, we got it in time,
<The_LoudSpeaker> I actually didn't see your notif on time. I only realised it when I ran dput. I saw that the version number wasn't according to what I fixed in merge. immediately went to launchpad to verify that the upload was rejected due to wrong version number.
<wxl> sorry i missed everything
<wxl> you good @The_LoudSpeaker?
<wxl> p.s. @kc2bez not sure you saw my note but i think we should push the shell process through
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you good @The_LoudSpeaker?], Yup!
<wxl> k cool
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> p.s. @kc2bez not sure you saw my note but i think we should push the shell …], I saw that. I am good with that if you are.
<wxl> @kc2bez: yeah i think just do it. i'd rather have something in place. if they add something to casper or the images, great. that just means we'll have two things doing the same thing. but if we don't have anything, that's bad
<wxl> the position seems good, too
<wxl> oh wow a wallpaper entry that actually looks solid
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok thanks. I tested it a couple of times and it seemed good.
<wxl> well, wire-frame X''''''''D
<lubot> <kc2bez> More testing would be excellent on that.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Haven't looked at wallpapers today. Need to do that.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, solid submission.
<wxl> i really hope cala fixes that entire disk issue. that's a big one.
<wxl> should probably file a bug for that
<lubot> <kc2bez> Do you mean a launchpad bug? I think there already is a Calamares bug.
<wxl> yeah that's what i meant
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-31
<guiverc> sudodus asked for a Lubuntu logo (scalable, svg?) on https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/focal-fossa-20-04-lts-wallpaper-competition/566/38 ; I've looked and failed at finding one; anyone know a location easily?
<wxl> guiverc: i *THINK* @kc2bez is on that one
<wxl> btw guiverc does this describe you?
<wxl> 0943 < lubot:#lubuntu-devel> <HMollerCl> Someone using nvida and dual monitors wit lubuntu lxqt? I'm having a hard time to configure it properly.
<guiverc> i have "hp dc7700 (c2d-e6320, 5gb, nvidia quadro nvs 290)"  with 2x 1920x1080
<wxl> ^ @HMollerCl
<guiverc> also hp 8200 elite sff (i5-2400, 8gb, nvidia quadro 600) though currently 'live' only (no disk space)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> i have "hp dc7700 (c2d-e6320, 5gb, nvidia quadro nvs 290)"  with 2x 19 …], working ok?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> are you using propietary or nouveau?
<guiverc> i only use them for qa-testing; dc7700 for installs; 8200 for 'live' so it'll be whatever is default (nouveau I'd suspect)  .. booting 7700 now
<guiverc> yep nouveau
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa, ok, nouveau works fine for me too, problem is with propietary. Default config doesn't work well and in the formus I read that I need to create xorg.conf but when I create that sddm fails to start
<lynorian> I don't havea nvidia I kind of hate mounting gpus thouse and just got a new amd one
<wxl> bug 1861465
<ubot93> Bug 1861465 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Calamares 3.2.17.1 fails to erase existing partition" [Critical, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861465
<wxl> ^ we could always have a shellprocess job that renames os-prober XD
<wxl> ^^^ @tsimonq2 want to make you aware of this because it's pretty freaking critical.
<guiverc> I may install lubuntu on 8200 next week ... loading nvidia-340 now on 7700  (ubuntu-drivers; 20.04), rebooting..   now driver=nvidia; the screen positioning appears default (doesn't match my screen setup) but otherwise looks normal..
<guiverc> dc7700 was a ~clean install (i change wallpaper as sign of modifying config on qa-installs; this wallpaper was still default); logout; general play looks normal with minimal test since driver=nvidia on this box
<guiverc> @HMollerCl ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> guiverc: i *THINK* @kc2bez is on that one], Yeah, sorry I haven't replied yet. I will do that tonight.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> guiverc: trying to make it match your config is the problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in my case nvidia-settings only detected one big screen
<guiverc> i changed screen positions to what I use, no issues, firefox stream local news etc. but it's minimal testing & not use..
<guiverc> Thanks Dan (kc2bez)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> guiverc: in my case dpi wasn't detected correctly and the default was unified view
<guiverc> it could be card specific.. i won't leave that box on though today (it's fan screams when ambient temperature is 30oC as it is today..)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> ^^^ @tsimonq2 want to make you aware of this because it's pretty freaking …], Understood. Glad you can reliably repro
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I updated copyright on the theme
<wxl> saw that thx
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> it could be card specific.. i won't leave that box on though today (it …], It has been really hot this summer in southern hemisphere...
<wxl> @HMollerCl don't forget you need to update D71
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl don't forget you need to update D71], with qt5 vcl_plugin pdf problem, I think we should wait for that.
<wxl> @HMollerCl i'm kind of of the opposite inclination since we're in a devel release.. let's get it in there and see what happens and revert it if we need to
<guiverc> wxl sorry I've not got to testcases & to chase you up  (yet)
<wxl> guiverc: np. you get your machine all back to normal?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I'm on another computer now, how can I get the same "branch"?
<wxl> @HMollerCl you mean get your branch?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> arc patch D71 --nobranch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I git clone the repo as normal
<guiverc> wxl my data is all there (outside anything .*), bzr issue remains (https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/688323)  or "brz: ERROR: A control directory already exists" which I've had before, but haven't resolved yet.
<wxl> @HMollerCl yep
<wxl> @HMollerCl think of arc as a git frontend
<wxl> guiverc: try checking our your branch instead of lp:ubuntu-manual-tests, i.e. lp:~guiverc/ubuntu-manual-tests/lubuntu-calamares
<wxl> guiverc: and don't forget about #launchpad
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: how was that I use anorther user when cloning? seed is from launchpad....
<guiverc> Thanks Walter, the lp:~guiverc gives a different issue, so I'll try there awhile..  (shortly)
<wxl> @HMollerCl i'm not sure i understand?
<wxl> guiverc: aw jeez. you really should check in at #launchpad
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git clone 'ssh://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu' … ... … Launchpad user 'hmoller' doesn't have a registered SSH key … hmoller@git.launchpad.net: Permission denied (publickey).
<lubot> <HMollerCl> because my launchpad user is "hmollercl" not hmoller
<wxl> oh boy
<wxl> that i'm not sure of
<wxl> ask at #launchpad XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja, I've done that before, I don't remember
<wxl> oh
<wxl> change the uri to ssh://hmollercl@git.launchpad… ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> facepalm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl:done
<kc2bez> wxl: since there is only one branch for cala settings I just `arc land` right?
<wxl> right
<wxl> not sure why there's only one branch tho....
<kc2bez> thanks
<kc2bez> I dunno
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2cc0bed73bcf: Add shellprocess for i386 multiarch] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2cc0bed73bcf
<wxl> guiverc: aw hell. good catch.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [git clone 'ssh://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu' … ... … L …], Modify your .ssh/config file. … I remember someone offering me a dollar to get that right.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9cd46a2aa1a4: Split tab into own paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9cd46a2aa1a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b31af5fe444: Update kde partition manager summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b31af5fe444
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D79
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D79
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> commit for l10n https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTLTENNPACKAGING350 …], @tsimonq2 can you upload  this? also, we should add it in packageset since debian added it back?
<kc2bez> @The_Loudspeaker did that patch in lxqt-config apply cleanly and build?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yes it did.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the problem was that manpages weren't installed anywhere.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so I added a few lines in .install file.
<kc2bez> That makes sense based on your paste yesterday.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P62 … ^ This one is from from MoM. it doesn't have those install file changes which I made just now. So gives the error I pasted yesterday.
<kc2bez> wxl: take a look at the patch in that ^^ I think it may address an issue we found a while ago.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> which issue?
<kc2bez> in the keyboard layout configuration and switching between different configurations
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> link ploxx?
<kc2bez> The link in the patch takes you to the github issue :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ow. yes.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING5b12c424f345: Merge from Ubuntu M-o-M] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING5b12c424f345
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> haa?
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [haa?], you put me as reviewer on the merge :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah that one is for config. I was facing some issues.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s7s4hdVHf7/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ This one @RikMills
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But it is fixed in the revision I added you as a reviewer. Kindly review when free.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> side quest: once the package is out of proposed pocet, only then it disappears from Merge-o-Matic na?
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [But it is fixed in the revision I added you as a reviewer. Kindly review when fr …], I just commented on the merge
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [side quest: once the package is out of proposed pocet, only then it disappears f …], Correct
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [I just commented on the merge], I did a debdiff between previous ubuntu version and the one created from the merge. Shouldn't it have the changes from debian and changelogs as provided by debian when making those changes?
<lubot> <RikMills> When you are doing the remaining changes section in the changelog, these are the differences between debian version and the result of your ubuntu merge.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay. So I need to be more verbose about those changes.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [okay. So I need to be more verbose about those changes.], Yes, as they are they to either remind you or inform someone else, what changes you kept and why. For example, 'update rules' doesn't tell anyone what was updated and why
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, I don't see the debian/upstream/metadata in the merge so not there in the revision.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Yes, as they are they to either remind you or inform someone else, what changes …], k.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, I don't see the debian/upstream/metadata in the merge so not there in the …], it is in debian
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But not in merge.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> how so?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The merge was created by MoM I just fixed small errors and manpages thing.
<lubot> <RikMills> I don't know, but not merge tool is perfect. Which is why I usually try to do a manual check with meld/kompare to check things over.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I found meld in software center but how do I install and use it via terminal? I have the work env in a container.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will make the other updates to the revision about changelog entries in a while. Time for snacks.
<lubot> <RikMills> You can do a ssh session where you can run a GUI app from the host. It lags, but it can work. I forget the option. … Or you could work locally. If you are not doing HUGE packages that is usually ok.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Other workaround could be a gui container. I will try setting that up.
<lubot> <RikMills> You can also use sshfs-fuse to mount a remote file system
<Tuxist> hi i'am testing pipewire 0.3 https://launchpad.net/~jan-koester/+archive/ubuntu/pipewiremaster but lxqt-panel chrashed with it https://pastebin.com/5Qg2UNQb
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Tuxist [<Tuxist> hi i'am testing pipewire 0.3 https://launchpad.net/~jan-koester/+archiv …], I think better go directly upstream to lxqt and ask them.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills can you explain `> - in debian control the Depends: sections have not been sorted and made a line per depend as in debian. This is a trivial difference, but IMO is a pointless delta to keep.`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> as you wrote in your comment
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1111x710) https://i.imgur.com/JFDOsAE.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [<reply to image>], K. Understood
<lubot> <RikMills> same further down for depemds of Package: lxqt-config-l10n
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, about the vcs part, I see you have the change highlighted there in the photo. But isn't the comaprison wrong? I am comparing between two ubuntu versions, one before merge(0.14.1-0ubuntu1) and other after merge(0.14.1-3ubuntu1). while you are comparing between 0.14.1(debian one) and 0.14.1-3ubuntu1(after merge)
<lubot> <RikMills> No, my comparison is correct as I am looking at the delta to debian you have after the merge
<lubot> <RikMills> To see if there is delta that is not needed, or unexplained
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> In some parts like the debian/compat one, According to changelog, those changes are for 0.14.0 but shouldn't they be already there as we have 0.14.1 in our side?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [In some parts like the debian/compat one, According to changelog, those changes …], referring to the first 3 points of your comment
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, about the vcs part, I see you have the change highlighted there in the pho …], in your comaprison, there will be some things highlighted which we already have in 0.14.1-0ubuntu1
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [In some parts like the debian/compat one, According to changelog, those changes …], No, as no-one has merged with debian for a long time (well before that change)
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [in your comaprison, there will be some things highlighted which we already have …], Just because it is highlighted does not mean it is wrong. It is highlighting the delta to debian. … In the case of the Vcs that delta is wanted in Ubuntu. The point is that no-where in your remaining changes did you mention it.
<wxl> @kc2bez: re https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/issues/445 do *WE* have a bug for this?
<ubot93> Issue 445 in lxqt/lxqt-config "Shortcut for switching keyboard layout cannot be changed" [Closed]
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez: re https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/issues/445 do *WE* have a …], good point. if there is, might want to add the LP bug to the changelog so it closes it.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker this time around are you trying to do the merge yourself or is this all trying to sync up phab?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker this time around are you trying to do the merge yourself …], I am trying to merge myself
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez: re https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/issues/445 do *WE* have a …], I don't know but I vaguely remember that you and I were discussing it at some point.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Maybe it was from discourse?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills https://phab.lubuntu.me/D79#1705
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D79#1705
<wxl> @kc2bez: https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lubuntu-19-10-lxqt-cannot-change-keyboard-layout-shortcuts-not-working/507 ?
<lubot> <RikMills> @lugito [<lugito>  3[ Needs Review  3]  Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic:  2https://phab.l …], So you are not going to correct the debian/upstream/meta or investigate/explain why the lubuntu depends/suggests differ so much?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez: https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lubuntu-19-10-lxqt-cannot-change-k …], uff, I didn't follow up very well there. I think think that was what I was remembering.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Since those were in previous version, I'd like to see what @tsimonq2 has to say about them. I will make the changes if needed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [So you are not going to correct the debian/upstream/meta or investigate/explain …], ^
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [^], rejecting then
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will try merging again. After some reading.
<lubot> <RikMills> Thanks. I am being picky to try to help in the long run. :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> As much as I understand, MoM merges upstream, debian and last ubuntu version into a post-merge-ubuntu version. When the merge is complete, it gets applied over last ubuntu version. correct? So why are we bothered about the differences between debain version and the post-merge-ubuntu version? The changes on our side should just reflect changes between last ubuntu version and the post-merge-ubuntu version. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> correct me if I am wrong anywhere.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @RikMills
<lubot> <RikMills> You are wrong because: … 'Remaining changes' means the difference between the debian version and your merged ubuntu version. IT DOES NOT mean the difference between the last ubuntu version and the new Ubuntu version as a normal changelog entry would. … It is important that it be this so that anyone doing another merge in the future, 
<lubot> or who is looking to drop changes altogether, can easily see from the changelog how your ubuntu version differs from the Debian version and, and why you decided that those changes were important enough to keep. … MoM output is automated, so it does not always do the right thing. Especially in cases were it have been a long log time since a merge wa
<lubot> s done.
<wxl> @kc2bez can you follow up, make sure the patch works, and respond accordingly to the thread?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills okay. Understood. 
<wxl> hey anyone want to help me sort through old bugs? e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta
<wxl> so this popped up today which i've never seen before. anyways there might be some kernel changes we need to check out https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quality/2020-January/007184.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That caught my eye too, we should see who set that up
<wxl> @tsimonq2 hey you so how's it going? you going to be joining us for 20.04? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm uh, managing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I keep a pulse on things, I just don't step in a lot of the time
<wxl> well glad to hear you're still alive :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Barely XD
<lubot> <teward001> qyestion is is that legit wxl
<lubot> <teward001> question*
<lubot> <teward001> *injects caffeine into Simon's veins*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [*injects caffeine into Simon's veins*], Hey if you're gonna do that, cure this cold I have
<wxl> OH NO HE"S GOT CORONAVIRUS
<wxl> ABI BREAK
<wxl> ABI BREAK
<wxl> ABI BREAK
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> ack
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez can you follow up, make sure the patch works, and respond accordin …], I will try to test that this weekend and reply.
<wxl> danke
<lubot> <kc2bez> sorry for dropping the ball.
<wxl> oh no problem
<wxl> i've caught a couple of those support things where they were autoclosed but still needed a response
<wxl> if you want to generally take a look over those, that might be cool. ping me if anything needs help
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Hey if you're gonna do that, cure this cold I have], i can't you has pootisvirus
<lubot> <teward001> its incurable
<wxl> can someone remind me what the deal is with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1827501 ?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1827501 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout different changes during installation set-up and boot for de-encrypting unencrypting hard drive" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<wxl> i think the difference with mate/us is because we're doing an encrypted /boot with cala, no?
<lubot> <kc2bez> mate is different. grub is doing the unlocking for us. they are using lvm+luks. I think lvm does the unlocking for them.
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is an upstream bug that should probably be tied in if it isn't already. https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1203
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T104: Get translations going again] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104#3078
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-01
<wxl> installed today's daily, rebooted, full-updated, rebooted, and all is well. so i think that linux scare that came through from the landing team is really nothing worrisome......... or it's going to affect some driver i'm not employing
<kc2bez> wxl: did you happen to check on foreign architectures?
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> it's all good kc2bez 
<kc2bez> Awesome! Thanks for checking. 
<wxl> thanks for fixing it :)
<wxl> so check this out: 8 seconds from launch to get Calamares to "boot up" essentially https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HzRBbvxbFw/
<wxl> not sure what we can do to fix that. harumph.
<kc2bez> 2 1/2 minute install time though.
<wxl> i know. it's just ironic i guess
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wonder if we can start loading Calamares in the background on startup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only problem is that things like internet access may change
<kc2bez> I think that is actually the slow down, loading the internet things
<kc2bez> welcome and locale
<wxl> yeah it seems to me every module takes a second or so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> From my interpretation of wxl's log, it's the partition module
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wish that log could be a bit more verbose
<wxl> i mean that's a disproprotionate hunk of it but not a huge hunk
<lubot> <tsimonq2> To break it down in terms of module and milliseconds
<wxl> that's the debug log so that IS the verbose log
<kc2bez> something like systemd analyze
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What we might be able to do is get that to be a little more precise in terms of times and figure out which specific process is taking the longest. Maybe not base it on one thing but bang it against the wall a few times and see what takes the longest on average
<wxl> i dare you to write a new issue that proposes that systemd be used to manage calamares
<kc2bez> I wasn't suggesting that XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wait a minute, is this 8 seconds or 5?
<wxl> 8
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm just wondering if it took you three seconds to close Cala
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It looks like it was done at :45
<wxl> oh hah maybe XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Starting at :40
<wxl> i don't think so but i can try again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No man, look at the log XD
<wxl> ok fine 5 s
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And to be as precise as possible, it'd be cool to know exactly when the window pops up. I'd be fine with a window popping up in 1/5 or 1/10 of the total time and just showing that it's loading. The problem arises when we have more than that
<kc2bez> Here is my most recent log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b4Gp4D6Cb9/
<kc2bez> It complains about EFI partitions but I blame virtualbox for that.
<wxl> man i see it *every*time*
<wxl> but i have a relatively constrained vm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Here is my most recent log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b4Gp4D6Cb9/], That's a 4 second requirement check time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I definitely think that we should push more precise times in these debug logs if we're looking at faster installs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In fact, if it's not too much overhead, maybe we can even be looking at a flag to give a module by module breakdown of load time
<wxl> like [module] blah blah blah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<wxl> i would like to see that personally
<wxl> the logs are a mess to read
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1
<wxl> i think i'll write an issue about that
<wxl> hm i wonder if modules could load one at a time instead
<kc2bez> They all seem to load at the same time
<wxl> yep
<kc2bez> locale and partition seem to be the last to initialize
<kc2bez> Here is one with no network. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P82tjzsTFs/
<kc2bez> no earth shattering revelation 
<kc2bez> The JobQueue tab is always blank in the debug
<kc2bez> oh nvm
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T143: Enable i386 architecture] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143#3079
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL783eeb66195d: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL783eeb66195d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL232c4cd62406: Split paragraph and add other printer options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL232c4cd62406
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL32ef0bab2371: Add Range aand copies field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL32ef0bab2371
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb75411bb141c: merge from debian 0.14.1-12] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb75411bb141c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2020/02/msg00000.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl @kc2bez @HMollerCl @The_LoudSpeaker et al. ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh that fail missing thing.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I wondered why i got it only in focal dev environment
<lubot> <kc2bez> well the option has been there it is just now default
<lubot> <kc2bez> and focal is still 12.7
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But i did see it running even when i haven't specified
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh wait no. I think my a file called for it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T143: Enable i386 architecture] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143#3080
<wxl> yikes really sounds like we should ensure we don't have any packages rrunning services on 11
<wxl> @kc2bez: can you please confirm my change to lubuntu-meta does indeed keep gnome from being installed in focal on the pi?
<kc2bez> I will give it a go.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> yikes really sounds like we should ensure we don't have any packages rrunn …], I think later I'll create a task with a checklist. Whatever we end up fixing we can send to Debian
<wxl> kk
<wxl> and omg we blacklist gnome-shell in the seed! wth!
<wxl> maybe we need to add gdm3 ://////
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Might be worth asking Niel when he plans on tagging 13
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> and omg we blacklist gnome-shell in the seed! wth!], That's grandfathered in from gilir days
<wxl> i know!
<wxl> wait meta doesn't have blacklists does it?
<wxl> cuz THAT would explain why we have problems only when people use the metapackage
<wxl> ^ any ideas @tsimonq2 ?
<wxl> @kc2bez: i think this is waiting on you https://phab.lubuntu.me/D71 as i suggested before though it may be buggy it might be worthwhile to get it in there and play with and test
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] added libreoffice-qt5 package: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D71
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> cuz THAT would explain why we have problems only when people use the metap …], That's why we don't encourage people to use the metapackage
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Use the task instead
<wxl> i thought at this point they were all one in the same?
<wxl> if not, how does one manage the task?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not precisely
<wxl> kc2bez: thx wanna upload? :)
<kc2bez> One thing at a time XD
<kc2bez> How does one patch Hans' changes in rSeed ?
<wxl> kind of like normal
<kc2bez> with arc patch ?
<wxl> the end result is not an upload, though, but a push to the repo
<wxl> yeppers
<wxl> if you want to be super cool, you'll update meta to pull in that change and upload that, though
<kc2bez> seed first though
<wxl> right
<kc2bez> Do I need to arc land too?
<wxl> yeah that should do your git push
<kc2bez> ok
<kc2bez> One more crazy question; `arc land --onto focal` NOT `arc land --onto ubuntu/focal` right? It needs to follow the right branch.?
<wxl> right
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED5cc2117977af: added libreoffice-qt5 package] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED5cc2117977af
<kc2bez> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D80 It doesn't look like the escaping thing is working or I did something wrong.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add libreoffice-qt5: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D80
<wxl> ^ indeed
<kc2bez> I'm not ruling out the latter
<kc2bez> Should I just manually fix it
<wxl> please
<kc2bez> ok
<kc2bez> Sorry, that should be fixed now.
<wxl> accepted
<kc2bez> danke
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETAc4e1139c7fab: Add libreoffice-qt5] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAc4e1139c7fab
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [@Rutvikm], Ah yes
<wxl> bitte
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm [Ah yes], Knew it'd be something related to development
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS2812e609faf1: Added SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=qt5 env var in session.conf so libreoffice use qt5 VCL] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS2812e609faf1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#3083
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Who did this:? libfm-qt6/focal 0.14.1-12ubuntu1 amd64 [actualizable desde: 0.14.1-9ubuntu4]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> new libfm-qt6 on focal.
<wxl> looks like @RikMills!
<kc2bez> Thanks @RikMills !
<kc2bez> bad news wxl
<wxl> oh no
<kc2bez> Installing lubuntu-desktop now brings in plasma-desktop and gnome-shell
<wxl> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe because of breeze themes?
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 650x144) https://i.imgur.com/MVA7lUs.jpg
<Eickmeyer[m]> I'll bite. Why does sddm-theme-breeze depend on plasma-workspace? That should absolutely be a reccomends, not a depends, @RikMills.
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 884x102) https://i.imgur.com/IIgl07t.jpg
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Maybe even a suggests as opposed to a depends. After all, sddm doesn't absolutely need that particular theme.
<lubot> <RikMills> @Eickmeyer[m] [<Eickmeyer[m]> I'll bite. Why does sddm-theme-breeze depend on plasma-workspace? …], It is produced by plasma-workspace source. probably needs some of its plugins/qml maybe for its ui elements
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Still doesn't make any sense. sddm, when it first was started, wasn't a kde project. I understand that now it's the default KDE/Plasma dm, but to assume other DEs can't use it seems odd.
<lubot> <RikMills> The breeze sddm theme is 100% kde though
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Absolutely, and I agree. But, it's just a theme. The sddm package itself shouldn't depend on it.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> And it looks like it doesn't, that it's a recommends.
<lubot> <RikMills> the real question is why the sddm-theme-breeze | sddm-theme is not satisfied by sddm-theme-lubuntu, as it 'provides sddm-theme'
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> So, perhaps it's the recommends being pulled in. Perhaps that should be listed in the opposite order, placing sddm-breeze-theme at a lower priority?
<lubot> <RikMills> no something else has changed 🤔
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> I guess I'm looking at this discussion because in Studio we've considered switching from lightdm to sddm.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> It could be that sddm-theme-lubuntu isn't in the system first. Therefore, we're looking at a race condition, @RikMills .
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> wxl: Is sddm-theme-lubuntu higher in your seed than sddm?
 * Eickmeyer[m] attempts to spitball
<lubot> <RikMills> yesterdays ISO did not have it, so it is something that changed in last 24hrs
<kc2bez> It isn't it also looks like we try to exclude sddm-theme-lubuntu
<kc2bez> It isn't on the iso (or at least I don't think it is) @RikMills We were attempting to install lubuntu-desktop on a RasPi preinstalled image.
<kc2bez> @Eickmeyer https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/seed/browse/focal/desktop$37
<lubot> <RikMills> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> It isn't on the iso (or at least I don't think it is) @RikMills We were …], It is today!
<Eickmeyer[m]> kc2bez: Yikes. It might need to be added to the blacklist then.
<kc2bez> I wrote this wrong " It isn't it also looks like we try to exclude sddm-theme-lubuntu"
<Eickmeyer[m]> "!" simply uninstalls it from existing systems but doesn't prevent it from being installed in the seed.
<Eickmeyer[m]> aiui
<Eickmeyer[m]> Whereas blacklist prevents it from being installed in the seed.
<kc2bez> right, I wasn't typing correctly there.
<lubot> <RikMills> Actually, it is not on the ISO. germinate is being weird
<kc2bez> That makes me feel somewhat better
<lubot> <RikMills> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/focal/daily-live-20200201.log
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This looks fun
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who broke what? XD
<kc2bez> ABI BREAK
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <RikMills> @RikMills [https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/focal/daily-l …], * Chose kwin-x11 to satisfy plasma-desktop … ? Unknown recommendation plasma-thunderbolt by plasma-desktop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <RikMills> why germinate is doing that, ***** knows
<lubot> <RikMills> anyway, it does seem to work out that lubuntu-sddm-theme is enough in the end
<lubot> <RikMills> for the iso, anyway
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [Who did this:? libfm-qt6/focal 0.14.1-12ubuntu1 amd64 [actualizable desde: 0.14. …], it was sitting in MoM with my name on it :P
<lubot> <RikMills> I should not try to work out dep issues after a few 🍻
<kc2bez> Sometimes that makes wisdom more sage XD
<lubot> <RikMills> Only if the person you are talking to is also half cut :P
<kc2bez> :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [<reply to image>], We don't have sdd-theme-breeze, do we? I remember It was blacklisted in seed
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [We don't have sdd-theme-breeze, do we? I remember It was blacklisted in seed], No, I misread
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-02
<wxl> @Eickmeyer the thing that i really don't understand about seeding in general is how one can really determine what's "higher" and "lower." the sequence of events seem, at times, um, non-deterministic.
<wxl> i should add the original problem here was seeing gdm3 getting pulled in which i thought was an issue related to network-manager-gnome and its depend on gnome-shell | policykit-1-gnome | polkit-1-auth-agent. in the seed we blacklist gnome-shell. i forgot that we can negate packages in the metapackage so perhaps explicityly doing so with gnome-shell might not be a bad idea
<wxl> @RikMills i give you a lot of credit. if i were in your position, trying to wrestle with this enigma would have turned me quite beligerent quite quickly XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 any idea how lxqt-config trigers a "repaint" of the open app windows (specially pcmanfm-qt) when a widget style is changed?
<wxl> @HMollerCl offhand, no. i'm sure you can find your answer in the cpp manual, though. talk to you in a couple hours XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was reading it...
<wxl> i feel your pain
<wxl> i swear i'm going to start just sending in commits with nothing but comments
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: maybe this... extern void qt_x11_apply_settings_in_all_apps();
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I don't know where to find this function, need to mimic in python
<wxl> @HMollerCl it's here https://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qt.git/tree/src/gui/kernel/qapplication_x11.cpp#n850
<wxl> @HMollerCl i presume this is the qt5 equivalent but there's nothing like it there and qt5 is like completely refactored https://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/tree/src/gui/kernel/qguiapplication.cpp
<wxl> @HMollerCl i'm thinking this is an indication of that change but it's unclear exactly where it is https://wiki.qt.io/Qt_Settings
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd0404e17f2d: Fix whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd0404e17f2d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa243ca3d7ca4: Add number of copies field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa243ca3d7ca4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [wxl @tsimonq2 any idea how lxqt-config trigers a "repaint" of the open app windo …], +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: apparently there is something in qt5, in cmakelist I found liked library Qt5::X11Extras
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this might help, https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/python3-pyqt5.qtx11extras  need to fnd the .py manual
<wxl> @HMollerCl i don't know about in py but if it's a direct port from cpp qtx11 is not what you want to redraw; it's only informational https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qx11info.html
<wxl> @HMollerCl however if you really want it should be on qt.io https://doc.qt.io/qtforpython/PySide2/QtX11Extras/QX11Info.html
<wxl> and then it suggests using qdesktopwidget to be portable, but then that's deprecated and it's not clear what it's replaced with
<wxl> ah it's qscreen https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qscreen.html
<RikMills> gcc is currently broken on arm64 and s390! :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl i don't know about in py but if it's a direct port from cpp qtx …], Yes I found out that to QScreen is also only query
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T104: Get translations going again] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104#3084
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T104: Get translations going again] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104#3085
<wxl> @HMollerCl i think you're going to have to get to irc and join #qt
<wxl> btw found this along the way if you want to cpp after all :) https://github.com/KDE/clazy
<wxl> you could ask the #kde-devel people to bridge to telegram or file a ticket for them https://community.kde.org/Infrastructure/IRC#Telegram_Bridge
